# We're...Alive?  Main Thread



## Captain Obvious (May 26, 2010)

We?re?Alive? OOC/Sign Up

Brightly lit colored lanterns crisscrossed the deck of the small leisure vessel, while music played from some unknown place.  Guests milled around, with there families, introduced themselves to one another, or slunk away for some private time in one of the ships many dark alcoves.  It was the fifth day of the two and half week cruise and spirits were high while the alcohol flowed freely with the gourmet meals.  The guests on the ship were there for varying reasons that only they knew for sure, and though some guessed at reasons they couldn?t even begin to fathom, most only enjoyed the break from their everyday lives.

Just beyond the height of the evening where many had returned to there cabins and yet others were still milling around the ship, not quite ready to turn in, the seas surrounding them began turn a little rough.  The guests that were up stood near the rails and watched the churning water with enjoyment, while the captain and his crew rushed for the control room.

?An earthquake Captain!?  One of the crew members said handing the Captain a piece of paper.  ?Just off the coast of Japan.?

?Why wasn?t I told before??  A gruff voice echoed around the cabin.

?Captain I??  The man stuttered.

?Never mind!?  He snapped knowing what was coming.  ?What else??

?Tsunami??  The horrified voice of his first mate filled the quiet room.  Most of the crew present rushed for the windows.  Before them was a clear night and the moon shown large and bright reflecting off the waves before it was blocked out by the massive wave heading right for them.  It was then that the first screams began reach their ears.

?Damn it!?  The Captain snapped throwing down his hat.  ?We have five minutes at the most.  God help us??  For a moment no one moved then everyone lit into gear and raced for their emergency positions while the Captain began barking orders.  

Unfortunately, five minutes was no where near enough time for the seventy-five poor souls aboard the U.S.S. Chaos.  


*Later?*

A vast crystal clear ocean is the only thing around this magnificent and unspoiled tropical paradise.  The landscape is a beautiful array of greens with swirls of mist at it?s highest peaks.  A few fresh water rivers cascade down the worn cliffs landing in pools that swirl around before rushing off to meet the sea.  The riveting and shill cries of various types of fauna will enthrall you and make your imagination run wild with the joys and fears of the untainted natural world.

Soft white and golden sand fade in and out as you circle the island stopped only once by the ebony stretch born from the old lava flows, only giving way to parts where smooth water worn pebbles and rocks sparkle in the bright mid-day sun.  Large palm trees border the beach beckoning to anyone near to enter it?s thick lush jungle beyond.  The shadows are deep and unnerving.  If you were to walk more than several feet it the large fronds, vines, and flowers it would block out all appearances of the beach.  Everything around you would look the same and in moments you could be lost and even more alone than before.

The topography of the island slopes gently upward toward the center where a large volcano arises abruptly to reach for the sky.  Periodically rumblings can be heard from the deep depths of the slumbering giant but nothing more seems to come of the activity.  Small ledges sprout off periodically supporting clusters of palm trees and various plants but at the moment there seems to be no way to climb the sheer cliffs.  

*Nick: * 

You wash up onto some large rocks near the entrance of a cave.  The area surrounding you shows no other way to go then to explore the vine covered entrance as the waves are crashing hard against the rocks around you.  Upon entering the cave you notice the water is a calm, clear, turquoise.  Periodic holes in the stalactite strewn ceiling give you enough light to stumble across the water covered rocks and onto the dryer golden sand of the deeper reaches of the cave.  To your left the dark recess continues on curving away with only periodic sparkles of light to a bright light a few hundred feet away.

Items:
Swiss Army Knife (Cheap) given to you by your sons.
Old Gold pocket watch you inherited from your grandfather.  It has been passed down for a few generations.


*Heather:*

The first sensation you feel is the heat of the mid-day sun beating on the exposed skin of your back.  Opening your eyes is a difficult and painful experience.  Though once you open them you see an expanse of white sandy beach and a huge, ugly, and deformed monster before you.  You only then realize that it only appeared so large because it was right in front of you.  The dark brownish red of the shell was slick with moisture as it looks at you curiously.  On it?s back was a pale shell that long ago housed some other type of creature.  As you stare at it, it reaches forward with it?s pincer and decides to find out the feeling of the pale texture of your nose.  

Items:
The small bag you had with you.  It contains a couple of miscellaneous make-up items.  Most are useless.
A small foundation compact with a mirror.
Metal nail file
Comb


*Kiya:*

A gentle breeze caresses your prone form giving you a slight break from the dreadful heat that seems to cover you.  The soft lapping of waves slowly roll over your feet.  As the blackness recedes from your mind you realize that your lungs burn from something foreign in them.  You roll to your side and begin to cough hard enough to expel the water that seemed to want to fill you.  As the coughing fades away you remember what happened.  But, before you can really contemplate your surroundings a loud angry scream fills your ears.  

Items:
Nothing.  Just the short nightgown you were wearing because you were sleeping.   

*
Kinzey:*

The shrill call of a bird awakens you from the unconscious stupor you had fallen in as you crawled up the soft sand.  Hours seemed to have past as the stars have disappeared and a hot tropical sun beats down on you.  Your hand is resting on something cool and smooth that you recognize as your self upgraded cell phone.  A heavy weight also seems to have settled on your back, you vaguely remember grabbing the bag that contained your monster of a laptop.  Unfortunately for you the saline seas have ravished the delicate chips and wires housed in the plastic, rendering them absolutely useless even if you had the supplies to repair them.  Raising your head you see the deep jungle before you and hear a faint scream coming from your right. 

Items:
Broken laptop in bag with a small toolkit (mini screwdrivers 2 philips 2 flat).
Useless cell phone.
Glasses


*Mai:*

When you open your eyes you believe you have reached the depths of hell as the ground around is a sparkling ebony color.  For a moment panic wells up inside you causing you to scramble to your feet until you realize that growing along this black sand is the edge of a large jungle and off to each side the beach fades from the stark darkness to a sparkling white in each direction.  You sigh in relief, that is until a soft human scream seems to come echoing toward you from far down the beach to your right.  

Items:
An eight inch black kitten stuffed animal.  You always take this with you for security.  Earlier you were using it to soothe Nick?s youngest son?s fear of the water and hadn?t returned it to your cabin yet.
Two hairpins that you had styled into your hair that evening.


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 28, 2010)

*Skyler:*

Green... Everything is green... Your eyes are hazy, revealing only that all-important green hue that right now is your whole world. You try to get to your feet, but fail miserably as one of your feet sinks half a meter into the ground. A swamp? Your eyes focus. A swamp indeed, but with lots of solid ground.

Items:
Keychain (Flashlight, waterproof.) on your keys that you always keep with you.
Belt that you were wearing around your waist.



*Hunter:*

The first sensation that you notice when you come too is a stinging pain in your ribs. You softly moan and open your eyes, to find them an inch away from one of the rocks that litters this piece of the coast. You slowly roll over. Looking to the sea, you conclude your lucky just to have come off with a pain in your ribs. The water dumped you into a small depth in the stone mass, just too deep too easily get out of, and the stone is slick.

Items:
A piece of rope (that orange kind you find on boats)
Your wallet, empty and all wet


*Dolor:*

When your eyes open the only thing you see is the bleached white bones of a few pieces of old driftwood.  The sand is warm and soft beneath you.  The dark clothes that the federal marshal had given you are damp and absorbing the hot rays of the sun that is only cooled slightly by the gentle breeze.  You lift your right hand feeling the heavy weight of the handcuff that is still locked on you.  You groan as you see the other end then begin to laugh slightly.  Just before the Tsunami had hit the Marshal had made sure you were inseparable.  Unfortunately for him the sea had other ideas.  The left hand and partial forearm dangle in front of your eyes.  You hear nothing more than the quiet calls of birds in the jungle bordering the beach.

Items:  
Attached handcuff with arm.  
Ankle cuffs with a four foot chain between them.
A small disposable razor you were able to grab when the Marshal was looking away.


*Mona:*

You wake up and slowly open your eyes. The only thing you perceive is that everything's wet. Literally everything. A blue blur slowly focuses into the sight of water. You look around. More water. You're stuck on a small sand bench, about fifty meters from the coast of a big island. 

Items:
A pocketknife
An expensive necklace with a black diamond
Cheap set of bobby pins in your hair.


*Storm:* 

The sound of water lapping on the side of the small dingy, which you found floating and empty some hours before, and water crashing against the rocks that create a small sheltered lagoon bring you into the present.  You can feel the little boat rocking slightly but your sea trained mind has already told you that the front of your craft has come to rest on land.  Sitting up you glance at the one passenger, then notice the jungle before you and the volcano raising into the distance.  Your military training begins to click but before you can accomplish anything you hear a distant scream.

Items:
Luckily you found the dingy.  Under a small (4’x4’) waterproof tarp you find a few items:
A small first aid kit.
A few gallons of fresh water.
A dozen energy bars.
A flare gun with 2 flares.
A fifth of whiskey that somebody had hidden away.  


*Martin:*

You lay on a piece of wreckage from the ship not much larger than yourself.  The soft slow rocking of the ocean was relaxing and you sighed not quite ready to give into what may lay beyond this life.  You sit up quickly trying to break away from the hypnotic motions and look around once more.  Time seemed to have run away from you since the last time you looked around it was nothing but the blue expanse of the ocean.  Now an island loomed before you.  With relief you waste no time in hoping that the raft takes you to it.  As usual you grab the initiative and dive into the blue water and use the last of your energy to reach the island.  As you stumble through the shallows then to the beach you collapse gratefully onto the sand.  

Items:
You were wearing your contacts but had slipped your glasses into your pocket.
A large set of keys: 3 car keys, 7 house keys (your own and different girlfriends), 2 safe deposit box keys, 3 padlock keys, and 4 that you don’t remember what they are for.  
Keychain: A small titanium pocket knife given to you by a girlfriend.

*Skye:*

You eyes flicker open as you feel the boat rocking slightly. For a moment all you see is the bright blue sky and the large yellow ball that is raining heat upon you in the open dingy. Then the grizzly old man comes into view as he sits up. You notice him scowl, looking past you. You roll and look over the edge in the same direction and see the green jungle of the island. Then you hear the scream.

Items:

You are in the dingy. See Storm's list.
An expensive gold necklace with a diamond laced spatula pendant that your mom gave you.


----------



## Kuno (May 28, 2010)

*Heather…*

For a moment the strawberry blonde just laid in the sand uncomprehending of the creature in front of her.  Sure she had heard of them, even seen them in a pet store or an aquarium but she had never paid much attention nor did she remember seeing one of such immense size.  The pincer came closer to her face and yet she did nothing not realizing it might do her, who was so much bigger, any harm.  Then it clamped on to pink sunburned nose.  

Time stood still for a moment as the pain connected to her brain and Heather let out a blood curdling scream.  “AAAHHHHH!!!!”  The crab jerked back and immediately hid in it’s shell as Heather scrambled to her feet holding her injured nose.  “You fucker!  I’m going to make crab cakes out of you!”  She yelled before grabbing the shell and tossing it.  Though in her weakened state it went no more than a few feet.



“Fuck!  Fuck!  Fuck!”  Heather yelled in frustration pounding the sand while the crab looked on confused.


*Kiya…*

The coughing racked the blondes body as she let loose of the salt water that had made it’s way into her lungs while she had stumbled the last few yards to the beach.  Even the knowledge of land couldn't make her lungs burn any less.  After a few moments the worst seemed to pass and Kiya looked toward the tree line wishing for water to sooth her burning throat.  “Damn…”  She croaked out, tears burning her eyes.  “At least…I’m…safe…for the…moment…”  Her voice came out in nothing more than a harsh whisper.

Then the scream ripped apart the calm world around her.  In a panic Kiya scrambled to her feet, her head whipping around to see where it had come from.  “Someone else…”  She breathed with relief then worry as she stumbled toward the other woman.  Dropping to her knees she gently put her arm around the other woman’s shoulder.


*Kiya/Heather…*

“AAAHHH!!!”  Another scream escaped Heather as she was touched.  She hadn’t seen the blonde coming and hadn’t realized she wasn’t alone.  

“Sshh…”  Kiya said rubbing her back.  “It’s okay…what…happened?”  She swallowed trying something to sooth the burning.

“I was fucking assaulted!!”  Heather yelled angrily still on her knees and her face buried in her hands.

Kiya’s eyes widened as she looked around.  “By who?  Where…are they?”  

“There.  The bastard.”  Heather pointed at the crab who was trying to sneak out of his shell for a get away.

“That?”

“Yes.  Look at my nose?  Did he cut it off?  Be honest.  Tell me how bad it is…”  Heather’s eyes shown with tears, looking at Kiya cross eyed.

“Um…”  Kiya couldn’t keep the laughter from her voice as she looked at the pink nose that was still firmly attached to Heather’s face.  “It’s fine…”

“Oh I can see it in your eyes!  He took most of it!  Just kill me now!”  Heather cried over dramatically.  “Oh wait!”  She said as she felt the heaviness of her water soaked purse hanging from her wrist.  Quickly she opened it and pulled out the compact.  She looked at her nose from every angle and sighed in relief then glared at the crab.  “You’re lucky today crab.”  She said as the hermit crab continued on it’s way.  She then looked around.  “Where are we?”

“I have no idea…”  Kiya replied looking toward the jungle with Heather.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 28, 2010)

Mona

Mona slowly opens her eyes only seeing blue and sits up quickly sits up. "I am going to be blame for this for doing a evil ritual." Mona looks around guessing their is a bigger island somewhere near, if I am stuck on a sand bench. She sighs and takes off her wet boots, wet dark purple shirt. "I hope the current is going my way as she shows off her black lacy bra. She ties her boots around her waist and also ties her shirt around her waist. Mona takes out her cheap bobby pins out of her head and put one of her boots. She puts her necklace in her bra. "Man, I have been this tire since I took that croilde down to make him out of something." Mona jumps in the blue ocean and starts swimming to the island as most of the current did the work of pulling Mona to the island.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 28, 2010)

*With Martin...*
Martin zipped up the fly of his pants and leaned against the railing with a look of utter relief. A vivacious blond (ash blond, his favorite) stood up beside Martin, and smiled at him. They were both in a discreet corner at the bow of the cruise ship. 

"Let's go back to your cabin," she suggested. 

Martin smirked at her. He didn't even know this chicks name. "Best idea I heard all day..." he responded. 

Suddenly the familiar melody of _For the Love of Money_, by the O'jays rang out from his pocket. 

"Shit...sorry, will you excuse me for a sec?" he told the blonde, before reaching into his pocket and taking out a custom gold inlaid Blackberry. He took a few steps away from her and answered the phone. 

"Martin Hobbes, talk to me," he said in a business like voice.

"GODDAMIT MARTIN WHERE THE FUCK ARE YOU?!" a female voice screamed shrilly over the phone. 

Martin narrowed his eyes with a slightly worried look, it was his assistant. "Pam just relax...what's going on?" He knew exactly what was likely going on of course, but he needed to be sure.  

"The fucking Feds are in the office Martin! They're taking all the computers, files, everything. What the hell am I going to do!?" 

Robbie turned towards the blond who watched him curiously. He flashed her a smile that said not to go anywhere, before taking a few more steps away from her and replying over the phone in a low voice. 

"Did you shred the files...you know *the real* files?" he asked her. 

"Yes..."

"Did you delete all the accounts...*the real* accounts?" 

"Most of them." 

"Then don't you worry your pretty little head. I'll call up my lawyers and we'll show those cunts in the SEC we mean business," Martin responded in a reassuring tone.  

"I'm afraid Martin. When are you coming back?!" Pam responded in a tearful voice. "Oh my god they're knocking on my door!" 

"I'll take the red eye back to New York, I promise. Just hold tight." Martin cut off the call and sighed. He wouldn't be back of course. Not after cheating out half of America's most prosperous retirees out of their life savings. He just needed to make them think that he would be back. 

He quickly turned his attention back towards the blond, oh the sweet ash blond. "Where were we?"  His eyes widened however as he saw the giant wave in the distance rocketing towards their ship. Suddenly a loud klaxon like alarm rang out. 

"We're dead..." 

*Right here right now...*
Martin awoke in a coughing fit, totally disoriented and unaware of where he was. He lay face down on the sand but slowly managed to turn his body onto his back. It hurt just to move, even to think. Every muscle fiber felt like it was on fire and screamed in protest for him to just lay still.

As he opened his eyes the bright rays of the harsh sun blinded him, causing exploding corona's of light to explode into his vision. "Oh fuck me..." he groaned. He covered his eyes with his right forearm and just laid there for a few minutes. 

_Where am I?_ he thought to himself. _What happened?_ 

_Oh you know what happened_, a voice answered back in the back of his mind.

Suddenly a scream pierced the air, a female scream. Martin sat up boltright, ignoring the pain shooting up his spine. "Someone's alive!" With an awkward gait he stumbled to his feet, but then collapsed back onto the sand. "C'mon!" he growled at himself, and willed his body back up. This time he stayed up and managed to walk, more like quickly limp, towards where he heard the scream.  

It took him a few minutes to round the beach until he caught sight of two blurry figures next to each other on the beach. In his daze Martin didn't even realize that he had lost his contacts, however he could still make them out, and he quickly felt a rush of joy at seeing other human beings. Martin reached into his pants pocket, hoping that his glasses were still there. He smiled as he felt the smooth metal frame of his titanium super flex glasses, and quickly put them on. Normally he hated wearing his glasses but vanity was just not the agenda at the moment. 

As his vision went from blurry to crystal clear, he saw that both the figures were women...very attractive women he couldn't help but notice, one blond and the other brown haired. He didn't recognize them but they must've also been on the boat obviously. 

Martin rushed towards them, feeling sudden hope. "HEY! HEY!!" he cried, waving his arms at them. it didn't occur to him that he might look like a raving lunatic as he ran towards them. 

Martin stopped just a few feet in front of the girls. He smiled at them as he bent down to catch his breath. "Jesus H. Christ, I'm so glad to see some other people!" 

"I heard someone scream, are you two ladies alright." he asked them. At the same time he also couldn't help but stare at the blond girls evening gown but he quickly looked away.  "My name's Martin by the way. Martin Hobbes," he added.


----------



## Kinzey (May 28, 2010)

*"Ugh..."* Kinzey groaned as the bird screeched, waking him up. His head was pounding, and not just from all the saltwater he had ingested. There were other things he had drank last night in as large quantities as the water, if not more. And they were probably worse for him than the water; his liver could testify.

As he began slowly crawling forward into the shade of a palm tree, pain lanced through his body. Looking down at his extended arm, he saw he was as red as a crab. *"Fuckin' fantastic"* he grumbled. But he ignored the pain and continued crawling.

Once he reached the tree, he rolled over, but his back to it. He might as well inspect his laptop. Though the water had probably fucked it up.

As he pulled it out of the bag, a river of saltwater rushed out. He quietly mocked *"You think, captain obvious?"*


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 28, 2010)

Skyler...

He looks around and stretches to find some hard ground. He then pushes himself out of the loose mud. The he slowly makes his way over to the bank and pulls himself out. Where am I, trying to remember what happened. He think ok the ship....... but how did I get in a swamp. Then he sits down and feels his pockets. *"Ok here are my keys, wait wheres my wallet. Damnit!"* He then sat at the swamp bank and dipped in his leather shoes, then pants hoping to be able to clean them. After the got the mud off the set them in t near by tree with his keys and belt. Then just sat there trying to figure out what to do next.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 28, 2010)

Mona

Mona is thinking the saltwater feels good against my scars, maybe some burning but it is okay. She thinks back what happen before the giant wave hit as she floats on her back as she sees a shadow is thinking of the options what it could be, a dophin, a shark or a sea cow. Mona does not take the chance and pulls out her pocket knive and opening it and puts it in her mouth as she starts swimming away from the shadow. Mona is thinking what the hell. She stops swimming as the creature swim forward, Mona dives down, seeing what it was, it was a shark. The shark attacks as Mona dodge and uses the pocket knive to stab the shark. As blood leaks out and Mona resurfes and swims and swims for her life.

Mona shuts the pocket knive not to attract more sharks, as she lose most of her strength, the current carries her some where as there is cramps in her legs and arms. Her body washes up on the island. Mona shuts her eyes not carrying to get up at all. She starts a evil ritual in her mind as she falls unconsience as the black diamond to the necklace falls out of her bra and glitters in the sun.


----------



## JustDoIt (May 28, 2010)

*Dolor...*

_Moment before the event..._
A group of police guards stand in front of a locked door. Inside the small room is the main responsible for the transport. That man sits on a wooden chair and one step next to him prisone Dolor is chained. Dolor just stares the ocean from the small window made of strong glass at the right of his head. 
_"I think you are simply insane my friend, I am sorry for you"_ The man puts down a pencil and a notebook. He was writing a report for Dolor's past and current personality. He walks out of the room and orders the guards to lock the door.
"I still cannot understand why the hell they gave license for his transportation." The guards speak with each other. "He is just another mutherfucker that thinks can control the whole world around him"

A thin whispers comes from the inside *"I can hear youu..." *. 
_"Damn it, shut up, he is creapy..."_

*Some moments later...*
Everyone is in panic. Water comes from every side. Escape and survival seems uncertain. The guard jumps into the room and grabs Dolor from his arm. _"We have to go fast, I am the one responsible for your safe transportation!"_
That moment water fills the room with force and everything goes black...
*
Currently.....*
Some moments passed from when Dolor found himself at a strange but beautiful place. Natural sounds can be heard.* "If there are more survivors then they must never learn the reason I am here.." *Dolor thinks. Looks around and tries to find something to unlock his cuffs.


----------



## Eternity (May 28, 2010)

*Mai:*

_What was that scream_, Mai though, trying to get on her feet.
She remembers what had happened on the boat. She was still in her bathing suit that she had wore when taking a swim in the huge pool on the ship. Right before the wave hit she had picked up her favourit stuffed animal and dragon hairpins, ready to sleep in her cabin. 

Her feet collapsed, making her fall into the sand again. Her knee hit a sharp stone, making her scream out in pain. But nothing came out. _Oh hell no_, she thought to herself trying to coprehend both the wound and loss of her voise. However, this became to much for her, makin her pass out, landing on her side in the sand; bleeding and unconscious.


----------



## Candy (May 28, 2010)

_- At the caves (Nick)_

Nick awoke with his arms sprawled across a large smooth rock. "Where am I..." He looked out at the sea, at first he thought he was still at sea; then he heard th waves brush up aginst the rocks *SLLLOOOSH*. Nick slowly turned his head around, he could move his body yet but moving his head was enough. He saw a cave with the entrance covered in vines, it looked as if it had been untouched for a very long time. His head tilted up to see a rising mass of land up to a point.

 He sat up and clenched his hand on his head "What happened last night..." Suddenly thoughts rushed into his head of the storm. His wife and kids falling off the railing, him to._Thats means my family might still be alive!_

With this thought he stood strait up with newfound hope. _If I washed up on the shore then maybe they did as well!_ thought nick. He gave himself a quick check up (he was a doctor after all), only minor cuts and bruises here and there, nothing serious. He emptied his pcokets and was surprised with the contents; a swiss army knife and a pocket watch. "Ha!" nick shouted "Its 3:00 in the after noon, Its pretty late!" He said to himself jokingly.

_- 5:00 in the afternoon_

He had searched the beach and found nothing to eat or drink; he had searched everywhere but the cave. Nick walked up to the cave and pushed the vines aside, what he saw astounded him. The light coming from the crack in the vines lit up the entire cave, it was beautiful; but he couldn't worry about that now, he had to eat!. He looked around the cave for a couple minutes and found a puddle of water, he bent down and licked it once. It seemed to be fresh water, there was no salt. 

Nick cupped his hands together and took giant gulps of water out of the puddle till it was almost gone. After his drink he felt rejuvenated so he began to explore the cave. after about 10 minutes down into the cave he saw a small sparkle of light outside the other end.


----------



## Kinzey (May 28, 2010)

*"God, what kind of shit is this?"* Kinzey said after examining his laptop. *"It's totally and utterly fucked!"* the components were trashed, the battery was leaking, wires were torn; yeah, he wasn't going to be surfing the web for awhile.

But he wasn't just going to toss it into the jungle. Just like his cell phone (which was also completely fucked) he had practicaly built it from scratch, and it had a sentimental value to him, almost like a pet. He didn't think it was alive, of course, he wasn't _that _ crazy...well, not yet anyway. He knew how things usually went when you were completely alone. Anyway, he wanted to do _something_.

After a bit of pondering, he dug two holes, one small and one medium sized. he then put his laptop in one and his computer in the other, and then replaced the dirt. He then slung his laptop bag over his shoulder with his toolkit in it, put his glasses on, and wondered _What next?_ just then, he heard an angry scream down the right side of the beach. It felt like his skull was being split open, because of his hang over. He considered going that way, but decided he didn't want to get closer to the screamer.

Instead, he started down the left side of the beach, away from the scream. After awhile, he saw someone laying in the sand. _Is that the screamer? _ he thought. _If so, this is a really small island_. As he got closer to the figure, he saw that it was a girl, about his age, bleeding in the sand, unconscious. *"Shit!"* he yelled, rushing over to her. He didn't know what the specifics of what to do in this situation, but he knew the basics. First, he half carried, half dragged her into the shade of a tree, as she was about as burnt as him. Next, examining her wound, he saw that it wasn't too bad, though it was still bleeding.

Thinking on his feet, he tore off the left cuff of his pants, tore that into strips, and wrapped that around her knee. Next, examining the leaves of some of the jungle leaves, he saw that they were coated in some nice, clean water. From multiple leaves he collected a good amount of water and washed away most of the blood. This was, with his basic knowledge, all he was confident doing, and settled down for a nap, waiting for her to wake up.


----------



## Kuno (May 29, 2010)

*Heather/Kiya…*

With the man coming nearer Heather quickly checked her nose once more, frowning at the mirror because of the slight sunburn.  “Damn…”  She slightly pouted while looking him over.  ‘Could be interesting…’ she thought then turned her best smile toward Martin.  “Heather Reynolds.”  She smiled sweetly shaking Kiya’s arm off and standing.

With a shake of her head Kiya couldn’t help but smile slightly before there circumstances once again roared in her face.  “Kiya…Kiya Asasume…”  She mumbled putting out a hand but jerking it back and crossing her arms over her breasts.  “Looks like at least…three of us made it.  I wonder if…anyone else did…”  Her eyes moved slowly over the green jungle before them and down the white sandy beach then she turned and looked across the expanse of the ocean.

“It’s getting damn hot.”  Heather said tossing her hair over her shoulders then began to walk toward the cooler shadows of the beach.

“We need to think…”  Kiya stumbled after Heather her voice still hoarse from the coughing.  “I really need…some water…”  She scowled as she neared the jungle and looked about.  

“We all need things sweety.  Like myself I could go for a tall icy margarita.  How about you handsome?”  Heather chuckled fanning herself before dropping to the sand.  

Kiya looked between the two, fear reaching her eyes.  ’She seems so composed…’ she thought as she shivered slightly the shock of everything finally hitting her.


----------



## Kinzey (May 29, 2010)

After about an hour, kinzey started to notice his hunger. Glancing around their area, he eyed some coconuts growing from the palmtrees. Now, he was no expert on nature, but he had had a number of tropical drinks in coconut shells; though he highly doubted that those fruity concoctions were what naturaly inhabited the hairy orb. Still, the point was: he was hungry, and it had nut in its name.

Casting about, he discovered a number of stones in the immediate vacinity that would do the job. He grabbed one, stood under the tree, and threw it. In retrospect, not a good idea.

The fruit was knocked loose, and came down with a bloody vengeance, aiming straight for Kinzey's skull. It met its mark.

Now, while Kinzey was a vulgar man, and made no claims against it, he had an inert manly bravado that usually kept him from uttering cries of pain. But it had been a long, stressful morning, he was burnt, and he had a hangover, which caused him to loudly exclaim the following:

*"OOOOOOWWWWW!!!!! FUUUUUUUUCK!!!"*


----------



## Candy (May 29, 2010)

Nick
_- In the cave_

Nick continued to walk forward to the light on the other end of the tunnel, he passed many rock formations that seemed very interesting, but right now, what mattered was getting out of the tunnel to see what the island was like. 

He turned a corner and was suddenly blinded by a bright light, it was the sun; he had been in the cave so long that his eyes had adjusted to the darkness of th cave.  He put his hand over his eyes to relive the sting to his eyes, but then he slowly opened his fingers to see the jungle around him. "Wow." exclaimed nick, even though he was alone and no one was around to hear it, he just had to say it.

The plants were ones that he had never seen before in his life, not even in books or on the internet. One such tree about 15 meters into the jungle bore fruit, but it was up pretty high. Nick jumped onto the side of the tree and began to climb up. He had lost his shoes in the storm, so his feet stung in pain from the jagged bark of the tree. "OUCH!" screamed nick, his foot had just landed on the part of the bark that was shaped like a knife. He could feel the blood trickling across his foot, but he needed that fruit to live.

Nick let out a sigh of relief, he had reached the top "Finally... I hope this was worth it." He crossed his legs along the trunk of the tree so that he feet touched, this would give him the steady feeling that would be needed to pull the fruit off. He reached his skinny arms out and grabbed the fruit; he pulled over and over again but it wouldnt come off. "*Gosh darn it!*" yelled nick, he decided to take the pocket knife out of his pocket and give that a try.

As he took out the knife memories of his sons giving it to him for his birthday a week before flooded into his head. They had given it to him along with a ticket to a grand boat ride. He reached out his hand once more this time with the pocket knife. The knife reached, and nick was able to but the fruit down.

He quickly shimmied down the tree trunk and picked up the fruit off the ground. He pushed his way through the brush back to the cave and sat down in the shade. He looked at th fruit up close, a papaya, not poisonous. _Thank god_ thought nick. Nick laid his head back against the black rock of the cave and thought of his family. _Will I ever find them on this island, are they even alive?_ 

While taking his first bite of his fruit, he heard a loud scream, or more like a yell; if there is a difference. It startled nick so much that his teeth clamped down and he bit his tongue, not enough to make it bleed though. "Crap!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 29, 2010)

*With Martin...*
Martin stared at Heather with an amiable smile, as she introduced herself to him. For some reason she reminded him of his ex girlfriend back in London. A real gold digger that one was. He currently had two girlfriends on the side (not counting his fiancee), each in different cities, and each one of course assured that they were his soul mate and would be the mother of his child. 

The other girl, Kiya, seemed a bit skittish as she introduced herself however. Judging by their ages these two girls couldn't be more then college students. He guessed they were probably down in Hawaii to have a good time or something. 

_Great, looks I'm stuck with the fucking Hilton sisters of Gilligans Island,_ he thought to himself. He had actually met Paris a few times, but he couldn't prove that it was her who gave him that STD however. 

At least these girls were nice enough to look at though, he amended, especially Heather, she seemed like someone he could get along with. However all these things took the least priority at the moment, as he felt the back of his sunburned neck glow red hot. His throat felt as parched as a dry well, and his head ached like a motherfuck.  

He followed them over to a shaded part of the beach. ?We need to think?? Kiya said as she stumbled after Heather, her voice still hoarse from the coughing. ?I really need?some water?? She scowled as she neared the jungle and looked about.

Martin nodded wordlessly at her and stared thoughtfully at the jungle behind them. He knew absolutely nothing about survival, outside of those episodes of _Man vs. Wild_ that he once saw. Boy oh boy could he use some of that Bear Grylls knowledge right about now. Though Martin drew a line in the sand at drawing moisture out of Elephant Dung. 

?We all need things sweety. Like myself I could go for a tall icy margarita. How about you handsome?? Heather chuckled fanning herself before dropping to the sand.

Martin sat down beside her and shrugged with a slight smirk. "Margarita sounds nice, but I'd just settle for a bottle of aspirin...though I'm more of a Gin and Tonic kind of guy myself..." he responded with what passed for his wit these days.  

He noticed Kiya begin to tremble slightly, almost as if she was going into shock at the enormity of their situation. Martin sighed inwardly. _Oh please don't tell me that this chick is going to have a meltdown!_ he thought dourly. He slowly got up and rested his hand reassuringly on her shoulder, though not out of any deep seated altruism or anything. If she started crying it would just make his headache that much worse, then he'd get annoyed and have to slap her or something. Just the way certain women needed to be corrected from time to time. 

"Don't worry. I'm sure there are rescue parties out there looking for us right now. We'll be back in Hawaii sipping Mai Tai's before you know it," he said sympathetically. And hopefully I'll be in Morocco, and far out of the reach of those fucking Feds, he thought inwardly. "You guys can stay over at my mansion when we get out this if you want," he added humbly, or at least as humbly as one could be when describing his giant seaside estate. This of course was more directed towards Heather then the other one.  

Suddenly a loud voice emanated from within the jungle. 
*
"OOOOOOWWWWW!!!!! FUUUUUUUUCK!!!"*

Martin jumped a bit in surprise. He quickly turned around and warily eyed the tree line. "Uh...you guys heard that right?" he asked the two girls in an unsure voice.


----------



## Chaos (May 29, 2010)

*Storm, Some-fucking-where*

The fucking water. The fucking island. What the fuck? Was this a motion picture or was this really what was happening to him? Storm grumbled and poked the other passenger of the dingy. Still knocked out cold. This truly was the opening scene of a third-rate adventure/horror movie, Storm decided. Why him? On his age, of all the fucking captains in the whole fucking world, of course it had to be him, Storm Onyx, the half-cripple who'd finally found his calling, to be caught in a fucking tsunami. Worse than that, if there were any more survivors, every fucking single one of them of course would blame him. They'd all accuse storm of actually lifting up a fifty meter wave from the sea and smashing his own ship, his own pride, to shit and landing on some fucked up island in the middle of the goddamn ocean.

At the least it seemed like they were going to land soon. It was only about twenty meters to the shoreline. The guy in the dingy with him, hell, how did that guy even get there? was still peacefully being unconscious. Storm prodded him again, to no avail. Suddenly a scream pierced the skies. It was faint, but more than enough to get Storm on his toes. He knew these screams. He was a veteran. This was the scream of someone who thought herself to be totally fucked. Storm's mind started racing. He couldn't just jump out of the dingy, the chance that the supplies and the other survivor in it would get lost were too big. Also, the scream hadn't been a death-scream, and now it was silent again. And last, but not least, he didn't know shit about the currents here. He wasn't about to get himself killed because he wasn't strong enough to fight some unknown current. 

"FUCK" He didn't like to sit by helplessly as something might be happening to someone. He prodded the other guy again. He didn't wake up. Storm cursed harshly at the guy. The dingy had almost reached the shore. He jumped out and grabbed the small boat with his right hand, pulling it out onto the sand, out of reach of the tide. And what now? If it were only for him, he would be going after the scream now, but someone else might be in mortal peril here. Cursing again, you decide to wait here for the other to come by. He didn't even know if he'd find the source of the scream, so decided it was better to stay here. Peering out onto the ocean, his home, he waited for the guy to open his eyes.


----------



## Eternity (May 29, 2010)

Startled, Mai woke up, looking around, and seeing a the outlines of a man standing just a few feet away from him. It took about 20 seconds before she could see him clearly.But it was first when she tried to speak that she really understood. _Shit, im still at this godforsaken island_, she tried to mumble. But as expected, not a single word came out. 

Looking at her body she noticed that her bikini was loose, and just a inch of cloth was still hiding her more _intimate_ parts. Her face turned red, and then she though the worst. Did he...?

Quickly taking her bikini bottom on properly, she then hit the young man right across the face. 

"You fucking PERVERT!" She screamed towards him. "Oh, my voice is back" she said surprisingly.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 29, 2010)

Mona wakes up ""Which Island I am on?" She gets up and drags her body to the shade and sits under a palm tree. Mona unwraps her boots from her waist and takes the bobby pins out of her boot. She pulls her hair up. Mona pulls her boots on and is thinking i do not think it was a good idea to swim that as she puts the pocket knife away. Mona screams ANYONE ON THIS FREAKING ISLAND< FIND ME." Mona voice went horse and decide it was useless intill she gain her strenght back and fell asleep under the palm tree, in a horse voice muttering words to something, Drink from the goblet, the goblet of gore Taste the zombie's drug, now you want more Drifting from the living, joining with the dead. Zombie dwelling maggots, now infest your head.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (May 29, 2010)

*Skye*

Skye slowly opened his eyes and saw the jungle of the island. He slowly pushed himself up to his feet. He caught glance of the other man who was there. "Am I dead or just dreaming?" He asked, stumbling out of the boat, falling into the sand. He got back up, looking around. The clear water is what caught his eye. Skye ran to it, cupping his hands and taking a long, deep drink. The taste of the salty water made him spit it out quickly.

"Damn it, I think someone jizzed in the water!" He complained. His head was a bit scrambled from everything that happened. He threw an accusatory glare at the only other person here, the creepy guy who was watching him sleep. "Or maybe... Maybe it's salt water. Yep. Either jizz or salt water." He determined. The salty jizz water only made him thirstier. He looked back into the dinghy.

"W-Water!" Skye cried, grabbing one of the containers and taking a small sip. It was enough to satisfy him. He sat down for a second, getting his mind back together. "We should save this. It tastes much better than jizz water." He told his companion.

"Oh right!" Skye remembered, jumping up and holding his hand out to the other man. "Name's Skye Hardings. Happy to meet you under these shitty circumstances." Sky however, still kinda thought he was dreaming or dead. The shock of being stranded on an island hadn't hit him yet. Even so, the old guy he was stuck with reminded him of a grandpa, so he felt safe enough. Just a creepy old grandpa with some stories he would rather not tell because you know what? He's probably killed someone.

That was Skye's first impression of Storm.


----------



## Kinzey (May 29, 2010)

Kinzey fell to the sand, twitching. It wasn't the slap that hurt him (well that, combined with his sunburn, hurt alot too). but it was the scream. His hangover, the coconut, his already building headache; it was just too much.

After a few minutes, he sat up and said *"Well, I guess that's what a get for trying to help. I got you out of the damn sun, bandaged your fucking wound, and wasted good, clean water washing away the blood. Oh, and I waited here to make sure you got up AND got us food. But fine, I guess that makes me a fucking pervert hmm?"*

He stood up and began walking away. *"Keep the damn coconut. I'm going to go...I don't know, find a p*d*p**** to help me get of this island"*.


----------



## Eternity (May 29, 2010)

Mai looked at Kinzey, feelig a tiny bit guilty. "Sooo... you didn' to anythin' to me?" she replied, trying not to sound too annoyed. When reflecting about it, she quickly understood that she would feel it if the guy in front of her did anything of that sort to her.

"It's just this damn island! I had just started a great modelin' career, and now I am stranded here." Midway through the sentence, she could feel her eyes getting watery. And when she was done , she burted out in tears. If it was because of the island, her wound or what she just did to her hero in shin....well not in shiny armour, but her hero nontheless, she could'nt tell, but she was unable to stop the crying, leaving Kinzey standing there with a "what should I do" look on his face.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 29, 2010)

Mona wakes up feeling hungary as she gains her voice back and some of her strenght as well. She looks up and sees fruit hanging on the branches above her. Mona gets up and pulls out the pocket knive. Mona starts climbibg the tree to cut the fruit off as she says Pain, growing stronger
Life, exists no longer.Welcome, to a world of pain.Death and despair. I really need to shut up, when any finds me, they will think I wish to kill them or something." Mona cracks open the coconut and drinks the milk as she looks at the veiw from the tree that she is sitting on.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 29, 2010)

Skyler decided he better find some food and clean water. He grabbed his suit and started walking through the jungle in his black boxers. He walked until he noticed a tree with bananas. He decided to try and climb it. He slowly inched up the tree until he could knock down the fruit. After the thud he slowly start to slide down. Ahhh he wined has he crushed his crotch.  After he got down he grabbed one of the many half green half yellow bananas and eat it. He then at 2 more, ok I got to save these. Then he threw them on his shouldetr and continued to walk through the jungle. Only thinking one thought, My BALLS!


----------



## Kinzey (May 29, 2010)

Kinzey bit his lip, unsure of what to do. He felt kind of bad for going off on her, even though, strictly speaking, he hadn't yelled at her. It was, his damn chivalristic nature that wouldn't let him walk away from a crying woman.

Crouching down next to her, he said *"Hey, hey, it'll be ok. I'm sure someone will find us eventually"*. Actually he very much doubted it. He didn't expect that they would ever be able to find this island, though he was smart enough not to say it to her face. Other than this he didn't know what to say, so he just asked *"Are you hungry? If we can break open a couple coconuts I'm sure we'll have enough to eat and drink"*.


----------



## Eternity (May 30, 2010)

Wiping her tears, she answered with a hulky voice. "O-ok" *sniff* "I am getting cold, do you have a-any extra cloth or something?" 

Deep down, she came to see that a rescue was a stupid idea. If she remember correctly, they where about 5 days into the cruise. Remembering looking at the scedual, this was one of those open water areas, where islands were virtualy non-existant. 
"Bit of an irony ey? We got saved from Davy Jones' Locker, but we are stranded here on an island that might have been created by an eruption not long ago, meaning it may not even be on any map."  she said, smiling a bit ironicly. Kinzey looked at her with a _how do you know that_ look on his face. She quicky picked up on that. "What? I might be a model, but I _do_ have 5 brothers!"


----------



## Alisdragon (May 30, 2010)

Mona pulls off some more coconuts of the tree and throws them to the sand below and climbs back down. As she looks at her hands they starts bleeding, "dam scars." Mona wipes the blood on her black skirt and looks at them again. The bleeding stops, Mona is thinking it is only small cuts from the hard bark on the trees. "I wonder if there is any animals on this island to kill, that will be great. Reminds me before I started working in a morgue." Mona climbs another coconut tree annoying the pain in her hands to reach the top of the tree to get more coconuts. She throws the rest of the cocnuts to the sand as she climbs down and gather more coconuts and starts missing the smell of inbombing fluid and sighs and wonder something I do scares people and I end up alone and I know why I do not have much friends and I am alone again, Mona thinks to herself as she looks at her hands with the cuts on them.


----------



## Candy (May 30, 2010)

Nick
_- Next to the cave_

Nick had finished his small snack/dinner and was buzy resting by the cave, thinking. He knew there was a yell that came from somewhere on the island. It came at him so loudly that he but his tongue, who ever yelled had to be close. He had also marked an arrow in the direction he thought he heard the yell. "But was this person dangerous...?" As nick said this to himself, he got an idea. 

Nick got up and rushed to the nearest tree. On this tree was a sturdy branch; nick grabbed ahold of it and tugged. The first time, it wouldn't break off, so he tugged again and again and again. Finally it came off with a *SNAP*. Nick took it back to the cave and sat down. _A cheap pocket knife wont defend me very well, but a wooden spear will!_ thought nick as he puled out his swiss army pocket knife.

The knife cut into the edge of the branch multiple times to from a point. He also cut off the pieces of wood on the side of the branch to smoothen it. The knife was worn and dull from cutting so much, so until nick could find the right mineral to sharpen it, it would stay that way. _My knife may be almost useless but at least I have a weapon!_


----------



## Alisdragon (May 30, 2010)

Mona feels stining through her hands and looks at them, seeing there were wood peices in her hands and starts picking the small pices of wood out of hends with her fingernails. More blood starts running down her palms. Is thinking, it maybe stupid, but. She walks to the ocean and sticks her hands in the salty water. It stung few a moments as she yelps in pain. Mona is thinking of the little knowledge she know about Medical aid. She walks back to the palmtre and coconuts, Mona uneraps the shirt that is still wrap around her waist. She rips off a few strips of the shirt and wraps her hands in the material that the shirt is made of. After she finish wraping her hands and kicks the tree with her foot as she is greatful that tee as no coconuts,"dam it."


----------



## Kinzey (May 30, 2010)

*"Aaaaaah" * Kinzey stalled, looking around. *"Sorry, I don't have any extra clothes"*. Still, he didn't want to leave her emply handed, so he pulled of his shirt and handed it to her. The sun had pretty much dried it, though it was a bit itchy from the dried salt. He then went back over to the coconut and studied it. It was very hard, but somehow he would break it. Thinking on his feet, he pulled out his tool kit, grabbing one of his mini philips head screwdrivers, and stabbed the coconut. After a few minutes of stabbing and twisting the handle, he was able to crack it open. Sipping some of the juices, he handed it to the girl, saying *"The liquid is drinkable and the inner meat is edible"*.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 30, 2010)

Skyler continued to walk, when he came upon a cave. Hmm... I guess it would make decent shelter. He thought. He began to walk to it and saw a man sitting there carving a stick. He then thought. "Do I say something or just walk away, he could be crazy. I mean he is carving a stick." He thought he had saw him on the crusie ship so he decided to say "Hello, my names Skyler, I think we were on the ship together." Then he dropped the large bunch of bananas and asked "do you want some?"


----------



## Kuno (May 31, 2010)

*Kiya/Heather?*

?Somebody else!?  Kiya whirled around try to pinpoint the direction the voice had come from.  ?Hello?  Hello?!?  She yelled looking around her.  ?Where did it come from??  Her voice was both excited and pleading as she looked between Heather and Martin.

?Not sure??  Heather shrugged getting to her feet.  ?I think it came from somewhere down there.?  She point off in the direction that she thought the noise had come from.

?Hello?  Anybody there??  Kiya began to call as she raced down the sand.

?Hey!  Wait up!?  Heather gave a shrug and took off after Kiya.  ?Little blonde idiot.  Might not be somebody you want to meet.?  She mumbled the words as they kicked up the hot sand.  ?Slow down!?  She snapped getting a little testy and surprised at the other woman?s endurance.  ?Coming??  Heather called back to Martin as she tried to keep Kiya in sight.

?Hey?  Anyone else alive??  Kiya continued to call not looking around her.  Then suddenly her foot splashed into something wet.  It took several more steps for Kiya to realize that she had just run through, then out of a small creek.  Pausing in her steps she turned slowly not even looking if the other two were with her.  ?Water!?

?About time you slowed down??  Heather huffed putting a hand to her side and bending over.  ?Wait?water??  She looked up from the curtain of hair falling in front of her face.  Both girls looked at the clear trickling steam as if it was something they had never seen but always craved.  Then they both raced forward, each on one side of the creek and took big sips from their own cupped hands.  

?It?s fresh??  Kiya almost moaned at the pleasure and pain of the tepid water sliding down her sore throat.  ?And, so good?? for the moment she had completely forgotten the voice they had heard.

?Mmmm??  Heather only answered in return as she too took big drinks.


----------



## Eternity (May 31, 2010)

"Well duh!" she replied, but regreted it and kept going "..I mean, thank you sooo much!" Hoping that he did'nt hear the first thing, she desided to stay with him, hoping for some kind of company. Having 5 brothers made her not only tough, but also made her very sly. She learned at a very young age that she could easily make guys do what she want, something she kept to herself. 

"Soo...why did you go on the cruise?" she asked, drinking some of the coconut milk and using the screwdriver to chop of a piece of the meat.


----------



## Kinzey (May 31, 2010)

*"Yeah,"* Kinzey laughed goodnaturedly, hearing the first thing she said. *"I suppose that would be a bit obvious"*. He ripped off a chunk of the coconut's innards himself, chewing slowly. He had never liked coconut that much, but under these surcumstances it was the best thing he'd ever had, and he couldn't exactly afford to be picky.

Considering her question, he paused for a minute. Should he tell the truth, and say it was a gift for himself after writing the program? He certainly had every right to say so, to even brag, and he had done so on more than one occasion, but...it didn't really seem to matter. He doubted that was his only reason, but for now it was adequate.

*"As gift to myself, mostly. Probably the same reason as you...uh, wow. I just realized, I don't even know you're name"*. Sticking out his clean hand (whenever eating with his hands, Kinzey had a habit of only using one, leaving the other food-free), he said *"Kinzey Warholic"*.


----------



## Eternity (May 31, 2010)

With a big chunk of coconut-meat in her mouth, she replied: "Au Aua...Showwy" Swallowing parts of the meat, she tried again. "Mai Asua. Naish to meesh you Kinshey."
she said, shaking his clean hand with hers. 

After the hanshaking, an awkward silence followed. But to her surprise, she heard splashing noises further into the jungle. 

"Did you hear that?" she asked, standing up. But right after getting up, she fell right down again with a scream. "AAAHH!" 

Her knee started bleading again, colouring the sand in a dark red colour.


----------



## Kinzey (May 31, 2010)

*"Calm down, it's ok"* Kinzey soothed her, examining the wound. As far as he could gather, it had started bleeding again because of the weight she'd put on it. He pressed his hands against, staunching the blood flow. Soon it stopped, though her leg was still coated, almost drenched in blood. But, so she wouldn't freak out, he gave her a nice, relaxing smile.

*"Now, I heard people yelling and splashing back there, so I'm guessing there's a stream where we can get fresh water. But you aren't walking by yourself with that knee"*.

Pulling her up, he did, as best he could, the position he had seen people do on TV to help others walk. He stood to her right, pulled her arm around his shoulder, and put his arm around her waist. *"Now, put all your weight on your good leg and just hop with me"*.

In this fashion, they were able to slowly make their way to the the stream, where two women and a guy were already gathered, eagerly drinking the water. Nodding at them, Kinzey helped Mai to the water.


----------



## Candy (May 31, 2010)

Nick
The cave


In the midst of carving his spear a man in an expensive looking suit came of the bushes next to the cave. He suddenly stooped carving and made eye contact with this man. _Was this the person who was yelling earlier?_ Nick stood up, spear in hand, just incase this man was dangerous.

"Hello, my names Skyler, I think we were on the ship together." Nick lowered his spear, he could tell by the tone of the voice that he didn't want any trouble. "do you want some?" said Skyler. Nick smiled "Hey I'm Nick Anderson, it great to see that there are other survivors in the wreck!" He stabbed his spear into the ground and sat down next to it "If you got food then lets eat, I have fresh water in the cave if you're thirsty."


----------



## Eternity (May 31, 2010)

Sitting down by the water edge, Mai looked toward the three people drinking, smiling slightly through her pain to the two girls and giving a flirty look to the guy with them.

Trying to drink from the water without putting weigth on her knee was not easy, but she managed. After getting her thirst quenched, she became alot more awake, noticing things alot easier. She noticed that both the guys was looking at either her or the girl in the nightgown. "Shocker" she though rolling her eyes.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 31, 2010)

Skyler let out a mental sigh of relief. _Thank goodness he isn't crazy._ "Ya I would love some water, take as many bananas as you want. After drinking some water and ripping himself off a banana he asked. Whats the spear for anyway? Is to stop all whatever is making those people scream? All I have is this flashlight haha.  he said.


----------



## Candy (May 31, 2010)

paintballlover12 said:


> Skyler let out a mental sigh of relief. _Thank goodness he isn't crazy._ "Ya I would love some water, take as many bananas as you want. After drinking some water and ripping himself off a banana he asked. Whats the spear for anyway? Is to stop all whatever is making those people scream? All I have is this flashlight haha.  he said.



Nick looked at the spear that was stuck in the ground to his right "Now that you say that, I guess it is. At the time I just felt useless with just a pocket knife." Nick took a banana and started to peel the skin off it. "I guess it could also be used for hunting, people need stuff other then fruit to live." Nick took a bite out of the banana and started to eat it.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 31, 2010)

Mona gets up from under the palm tree and uses the rest of her shirt and ties it like a bag and start stuffing coconuts into it intill no more coconuts could go. She walks into the jungle and keeps walking, as she sees more different fruit trees on the way. Mona stops and listens for anyone ore any animal noise, but nothing so far. Mona keeps walking as she stumble apon a cave, walking into the cave sees two men with bananas and something in the ground next to one of the men. "More people from the cruise ship, my name is Mona Tezla. Would anyone like to have a coconut?"


----------



## Candy (May 31, 2010)

Nick 
_The Cave_

Nick looked up mid-chew to see a girl come out of the bushes opposite to the ones skyler came out of. _Wow, another one_ thought nick. "*More people from the cruise ship, my name is Mona Tezla. Would anyone like to have a coconut?*" said mona as she stepped out of the bushes. 

Nick swallowed the rest of the banana and spoke "Glad to see more survivors around!" said nick with smirk on his face "And no thank you, I've had my fill on mango and bananas. Come sit down, me and skyler here were just trying to plan on what to do next."

With that, nick pulled his newly made spear out of the ground and put it on his lap as he gripped it. _If this is the one advantage I have on this island, I want to keep it_ thought nick


----------



## Kuno (May 31, 2010)

*Kiya/Heather?*

As the two new people approached Heather changed her stance slightly.  She didn?t want to come off too eager for anything let alone something so simple as water.  ?Good.  More people??  Heather said genuinely relieved that more survived than the three of them.  After drinking her fill she sat back near the stream and sighed.

?Oh thank goodness!?  Kiya exclaimed as they also began to drink from the stream.  ?Maybe even more survived??  hope came through with her words.  ?Should we search??  She looked over the new people then back to her other companions.  

?Maybe we should just sit here and let them find us.  Who knows, it might turn out that we completely miss them.?  Heather smirked then looked toward the ocean.

?True?True??  Kiya bit her lip and contemplated the clear water from the stream for a moment.  ?Oh!  I forgot my manners!  I?m Kiya.?  She said smiling then pointed at the other two.  ?That is Heather and Martin.?  She gave them a big smile that quickly turned to a scowl.  ?Wait?I think I recognize you??  She said pointing to Kinzey.

?Yeah.  He was on the ship too.  Don?t you remember seeing him??  Heather rolled her eyes at the blondes incompetence.

?I know that.  No I mean somewhere else.?

?What an old flame??

?No.  I think I would have recognized him then.  _I?m_ not the kind to have men I don?t know or remember.?  Kiya smirked as Heather glared.  ?Oh wait!  You are that guy?you were up for that Nobel Prize for some computer thing you did right??  She asked pretty sure she knew what she was talking about and waited for his response but refused to look at Heather who seemed to be plotting her demise.


----------



## Kinzey (May 31, 2010)

Kinzey rubbed the back of his head, embarrassed. *"I guess the secret's out. Yeah, I'm Kinzey Warholic, and this is Mai"* he gestured at the girl, who was now eagerly drinking water. *"It's very nice to meet you, Kiya, Heather, Martin"*. Changing the subject, he said *"So. Stuck on a desert island. A bit of a cliche, hmm?"*

*"Do any of you have any medical training? I think Mai is pretty much ok, but I'd like to make sure"*. Kinzey wondered if it sounded odd the way he said it. Did he sound like a protected parent, or a concerned boyfriend? He hoped not. He just didn't want what was probably one of the few remaining people on the island to die of some rare infection.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 31, 2010)

Ya, we have no idea what is out there. Hmm.... well I do have a belt I could whip then. he said.

Then he heard and  noise and a girl speak. Skyler turned to this the new arrival. "Ya I would love a coconut. But do you have a way to open it?" He thought how he missed his filtered glass tubed water. He loved coconut, meat and  milk. He was happy to gorge himself with that for desert.


----------



## Eternity (May 31, 2010)

"Oh, I knew there was something about you!" Mai yelled out. Embaressed, she took the shirt Kinzey gave here over her head, hiding her face. "Nevermind"

After about 2 minutes, she calmed down, lay down on the mossy water-edge and spaced out.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 31, 2010)

Mona sits down between  Skyler and Nick and looks at Nick's spear. "If you are going to hunt i want te skin, if you do not mind." Mona look at Nick then at Skyler, "Yes, I do have to open it." Mona unwraps her dark purple shirt that the coconuts were in. She takes one in one hand and pulls out the pocket knife to pirce the hard shell of the coconut. Mona finds a sharp rock on the cave floor and picks it up, using it to make a deeper hole in the coconut then the pocket knife did. She hands the coconut to Skyler. ""I have only a pocket knife.


----------



## Candy (May 31, 2010)

Nick
_Caves_

"Thats good, thats good. In case we meet someone crazy, or meet up with a wild animal we can defend our selfs" Said nick in response to skyler. He went and picked up another banana as skyler and mona began to talk. He was in the middle of peeling the banana when mona said "*I have only a pocket knife*." Nick smiled "You have one to!" He pulled out his dull pocket knife "Its dull, but at least its a knife"


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 31, 2010)

Skyler looked at the to. "So what should we do? Do we go try and find more people or do we make camp or what? I think we should start a fire and people will come."


----------



## Candy (May 31, 2010)

Nick looked at skyler "No, thats a bad idea" said nick as he shook his head "A fire could attract people, but we dont know what kind of people it would attract" Nick picked up his spear and pointed at the arrow he had drawn in the dirt. "I drew that arrow when I heard a scream the jungle, if we move that way, then we should find some people."


----------



## Alisdragon (May 31, 2010)

Mona thinking I am not crazy in any way, okay i take that back, I may still do some unusally things in my life. She looks at her scars up her arms. "You try sharping your knife with something. So you really do not want to find out who these people are." Mona thinks to herself, what is with him? and keeps continue to think what she thought about Nick and Skyler. She starts remembering a ritual, but to her all the rituals are messed up iin her head and needs to remember which is which.


----------



## Candy (May 31, 2010)

Nick thought about his knife for a second "Well, I haven't found a decent rock to sharpen it on. Heck, I dont even know how to sharpen a knife!" He leaned back against the cave wall "And yes, I *really* dont want to find out about other people on the Island. My family was on the boat with me and finding them right now would my first priority. That would mean heading to the beach, where the scream came from. I really dont think my wife and kids would go into the jungle." Nick took a bite out of the banana "Today, we need to rest and get our selfs together, tomorrow we can set out for the beach."


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 31, 2010)

Skyler looks at Mona as she trails off into her own thoughts. "OK this is one of the crazy people you don't sit next to on the metro." He thought. Ok well I think its the best idea we have then lets do that. But before we head out tomorrow, nick and Mona right? Can I borrow one of your knives? I would love to make one of those spears. we can never be to careful.


----------



## Candy (May 31, 2010)

Nick thought about it for a second "Here" Nick took out his pocket pocket knife and tossed it at skyler's feet "Be my guest, braches are over there" said nick as he pointed at a tree.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 31, 2010)

Mona became sad "I do not have many friends , so atleast get along with me intill we get off this island. That is a good plan as well, I will make a spear as well. If you do not mind why did you two come on the cruise or that is personal to the degree?" Mona looks at the two men and became akward of resting in a cave with two men around her age. As she gets up and walks over to a tree to the branches and picks one and starts carving with the pocket knife.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 31, 2010)

Skyler climbed up the tree to reach the a huge branch at the top. He put one hand to balance himself then put his weight on the branch. Until it slowly began to give way. After it started tarring he ripped the rest off himself. Then threw the branch down and climbed down. After he got down he sat on a semi level rock and began carving. He was a boyscout and knew what he was doing. Probably the only skill he gained. He kept scrapping until he was confident he could stabbed something with it. After that he found a another thick branch and broke it off. Then slowly cut it to about 6 inches long and 3 inches wide. The he carved both sides again to have it double pointed. Then he grabbed his belt and put the piece of wood through and tighten it. Then he said thanks to Nick and threw him back his knife.

Hey Nick in the future, we don't know who we are going to run into I wouldn't let people borrow your knife. For any reason, it could be a really bad mistake. Just in case there are good people on the island we should put safety first. We don't want to lose our only weapon making tool. But it is your and do what you want just thought I would lend my support.


----------



## Candy (May 31, 2010)

Nick looked at mona for a second and smiled "Well, we are all part of the wreckage, so its only natural that we should try to get along."

Nick silently watched skyler go up and get a branch as he ate some bananas. Then skyler started to cut up the branch, then skyler turned back at nick. *Hey Nick in the future, we don't know who we are going to run into I wouldn't let people borrow your knife. For any reason, it could be a really bad mistake. Just in case there are good people on the island we should put safety first. We don't want to lose our only weapon making tool. But it is your and do what you want just thought I would lend my support.*

Nick gave skyler a halfway frown "I gave you a dull knife that would hardly even pierce skin. Im surprised that you were even able to make another spear, its going to be a long time before it even cuts again. And if for some reason you had turned on me, I have a long spear, and you would have had a 5 inch pocket knife." Nick took another bite out of the banana and looked up at the volcano "We all have spears now, and im pretty sure that none of us will kill each other. So, we're safe."


----------



## Alisdragon (May 31, 2010)

Mona notice her povket knife is getting dull and needs to find a rock to sharpen it sooner than she thinks as she puts the pocket knife away. Mona smiles back carrying her spear. She smiles "that will not happen, even when we have a spat for some reason we will work it out better than killing ourself for something stupid." She looks up towards the sky. guessing it was time to rest up a bit for the next day before searching.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 31, 2010)

Sounds good and skyler walked over and laid down.


----------



## Candy (May 31, 2010)

Nick decided sleeping wasnt such a good idea, he sat up ad leaned against the cave, spear in hand. "I cant be to careful about predators..." He looked at mona and skyler who were resting peacefully next to him, and wished that he could be doing the same.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (May 31, 2010)

*Skye*

Skye and Storm went over basic introductions. Name, age, and the like.

"So, you say you heard a scream awhile back? That means we're not alone, right?" Skye flashed a smile. "Unless it's the heat. It messes me up, so it might be messing you up too. For awhile there, I was out of it. But maybe it's just me. Hate the wilderness. I'm a city boy." He rambled on, looking at Storm, who raised an eyebrow. "Ah, right." He laughed slightly, embarrassed. "Sorry. I'm a bit shaken up still. Forgive me for talking too much."

Storm still came off as a bit creepy to Skye, or something. Like there was a lot of seriousness there. He shook it off as expected. Ship accident happens, someone has got to be serious.

"Right then, let's try to find a good spot to set up camp. I'm thinking somewhere in the jungle, but not too far from shore. There might be fish in the water, so it's be good to stay near. But at night, doesn't the water get like... High? Not like the drug kid of high, like... high tide?" Skye suggested, uncomfortably. He grabbed a stick and shoved it into the sand so it stuck up. "To mark where we've been." He nodded then pointed to the dinghy. "Bring that over here. So it doesn't wash away. We need the supplies."

Storm obliged, dragging the boat with Skye's assistance. Skye grabbed a thing of water to take with them and they set out into the jungle. "If reading Lord of the Flies taught me anything, it's that we need to have fire. These tropical trees are so... rubbery though. I wonder if there is anything better further in? It might be dangerous..." Skye shuddered. His thoughts trailed to tropical jungle cats. "...Maybe it's not a good idea?" He didn't want to get his face clawed off and travelling with someone with only one good arm, he would have to fight beasties off.

"We're fucked, aren't we Storm?" Skye fell to his ass as he said so, tripping over some vines. "I guess with me here, you probably are, at least." He laughed in good humor then quickly stopped.


----------



## Chaos (Jun 1, 2010)

*Longstride Crowe:*

The yapping of _something_ wakes you up from your sleep. The last thing you remember is staring intently at a seagull from the cruise ship you were on. Wait, cruise ship? Where the hell did that thing go anyway? The sudden change of environment hits you in the face like a wet towel. This wasn't how it was supposed to be. You try to lift your head. The small, doglike creature that had been sniffing you yelps again and runs for the trees, disappearing into the dark tangle of jungle. You're lying on a beach with no one else in sight.

Items:
Magnifying glass
A spoon (how'd you get that anyway?)

*David W Shrub:*

You almost cough the lungs out of your body as you wake up from that dreadful sleep. It was so... wet. Even your intestines got soaked, you conclude by the water that is spouting out of your mouth. You slowly open one eye to see if the coast is clear. The coast is clear. Literally. You're lying on the coast of the island, just a plain sand beach with nothing remarkable of any kind lying around.

Items:
Half a bottle of cheap whiskey
A (soaked) packet of cigarettes

*Isabella "Bella" van der Woodsen*

Why the hell were you wearing a dress? You couldn't help but ask yourself that question quite a few times as you sit on one of the rock on the beach. Of all clothes, of course _you_ had to be stuck on a uninhabited island with a fucking dress on. Not to mention it is soaked. The sea and beach are beautiful, but you're in no state of mind to take notice. The one thing you're really badly trying to remember is what the hell happened.

Items:
A few hairpins
A high-heeled shoe. The heel has broken though. The other is gone.

*Kelly Farris*

You slowly and softly wake up, as if in a dream. You slowly roll over while opening your eyes, marveling about the beauty of the sun... and fall more than a meter straight down out of the tree you were in, onto the solid ground. You curse as you quickly try to make out your surroundings. A forest? You can see the sea sparkling a few meters away, and only see forest on the other side. What you also notice are footprints, leading a seemingly random direction.

Items:
A pen. You tried it. It's too wet. It might work later, though.
A half-full lighter.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 1, 2010)

When spacing out Mai had a tendency to take in things easier. "What is happening?" was the first thing she thought about. "We are on a stranded island, so what should we do next?"

_Mai's thoughts as she is laying by the water:_

"Hmmm...I think we should at least get a fire going, and since we are 5 persons, we could take turns guarding the fire so it does'nt burn out..And maybe some kind of spear or fishing-tool? Ugh, I wish my brothers where here...oh great, now I am actually thinking about those pests too. I mean, they where one of the reasons I left on this stupid cruise...anyway, back to the topic....yea, food, fire and spear...and maybe turnes to get water too, since we will be staying on the shore, in case a boat is nearby..."


"Guys, lets go to the beach, staying here is ju..." she said, but was cut of by the sound of a big branch falling to the ground nearby. Looking towards it, they could all see the silouettes of the thing that broke the branch. 
It looked like a big gorilla, but alot more hair, and quite sizable horns. She might be tough, but that thing made her freeze in terror.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 1, 2010)

*Heather/Kiya…*

“Uh…No.”  Heather said bluntly wondering how she looked like somebody that would know anything about gross stuff like that.

“Not really.  I mean…I use to help my folks out with the dogs but…Sorry…”  Kiya shook her head with a sigh.  “The beach?”  she asked slightly confused as she looked down at the sand and out into the water.  “Maybe you are becoming sick…”  she said quietly with heavy concern.  

“Just delirious is all.  From the sun and salt water I suppose.”  Heather shrugged stretching her legs out in front of her and looking toward the sea.  “Well, since we have a supply of fresh water now.  I suppose we should probably figure something out about food.”  she looked around at the two men.  “And, since men are suppose to be big protectors, don’t you think you guys should get looking.”  a smirk played across her face as she began to play with the sand.

“I think we should all do our share.”  Kiya said in a huff before jumping to her feet.  “I’ll see if I can go find something.  Why don’t you try to make yourself useful.”  she glared at Heather as she turned and began to walk down the beach some.  “I know it might be difficult but why don’t you try.”  she crossed her arms and stormed off.  'I wish Zeke was here.' Kiya thought morosely.  "I hope you're okay..." she whispered as she walked looking into the trees.

Heather laughed in amusement.  “Such an innocent little thing.”


----------



## Eternity (Jun 1, 2010)

Suddenly, Mai woke up, cold sweat dripping all over her body. 
"What was that?" she thought to herself. Looking around she noticed she was at the beach again. "Did I dream that I saw that monster looking animal?" shaking it off, she slowly tried to stand up again. But the moment she put weight on the damaged foot, she felt the searing pain in  her knee. "Damn it!" she screamed out, getting the attention from the two girls.


----------



## Damaris (Jun 1, 2010)

*Kelly Farris*

_You slowly and softly wake up, as if in a dream. You slowly roll over while opening your eyes, marveling about the beauty of the sun... and fall more than a meter straight down out of the tree you were in, onto the solid ground. You curse as you quickly try to make out your surroundings. A forest? You can see the sea sparkling a few meters away, and only see forest on the other side. What you also notice are footprints, leading a seemingly random direction._

*"Well shit,"* Kelly muttered, lying on the ground. How had she gotten here, anyway? There had been the cruise ship and then...she tilted her head back from her awkward position on the ground and noted the trees and shrubs around her. Stumbling to her feet, she rubbed her head (achieving nothing more than mussing her slightly damp, salt-crusted hair even further) and looked up. The sea; glittering perfect blue, looking like something out of a movie or a magazine--she was utterly fucked. She'd been on a boat, and now she was on the shore, and Kelly had watched enough television in college to know what had happened. Shipwrecked.  She jammed her hands in her pockets and kicked at the ground. In return, she got a stubbed toe and the revelation that her hands weren't alone in her pockets.

She jumped for a moment, barely restraining a squeal, before realizing that there weren't fish in her pants, but just two items. She withdrew them--a slightly squeaky pen that just sputtered watery ink on her hand when she tried to write, and a lighter that seemed half-full when she jostled it next to her ear. Shrugging, Kelly put them back in her pockets. Even if she wasn't sure where they'd come from, they might be useful enough. If she ever met anyone....looking around again, ignoring the slight throbbing headache building up behind her eyes, Kelly scanned the beach. Footprints? She took a step towards them, then fell still.

Who knew what she could be following out here? Some sort of icky monster, or wild animal? But she didn't really have a choice; she had no idea how to survive in the forest, and the off-chance that maybe the footprints would lead her to safety would be her best chance. *"Anyway, if it's a monster," *she said to herself as she set out, *"At least they'll probably eat me quickly."*


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 1, 2010)

Mona stirs a bit in her dreams about missing home and other stuff. In her mind and reminds herself she did not exactly had anyone close to herself as she turns on herside. She opens her eyes seeing that Nick is still is still awake is thinking, it is not a good idea to waste your strenght like that. Mona sits up and looks at Nick "Why don't I take over the watch and you can get some rest?" Is thinking could Nick be sturrborn and will not let me do it, it better than waisting some of the sleep to stat alart.


----------



## Candy (Jun 1, 2010)

Nick drifted in and out of sleep while looking at the bright stars. I didnt know stars could be so bright, back in the city the lights just blocked them out.  thought nick to him self as mona and skyler slept peacefully next to him. He chcked on them for a second then looked into the jungle, it was like a shadow, enveloping anything and everything around it. Nick couldnt see anything past the tree line 10 feet away from him I guess its just that thick thought nick. 

After awhile, nick scared himself with fantasy of monsters lurking in the jungle. Once that started to happen, he quickly shifted his attention back up to the stars to look at the constellations.

After about 30 minutes of star gazing he heard rustling in the dirt next to him. Nick quickly sat up and gripped his spear, but it was only mona. *"Why don't I take over the watch and you can get some rest?"* nick tilted his head up at the stars and decided it was good idea. "Sure, just wake me and skyler up if anything happens"


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 1, 2010)

Sighing, Kinzey said *"Oh well. It was worth a try"*. Getting up, he did the same as Kiya and headed into the woods. As he passed her, he didn't say anything, as it seemed like she wanted to be alone.

He began exploring a bit, looking for anything edible. Soon he found a banana tree, with a couple bunches of almost ripe bananas all the way at the top. But how to get them?

He certainly wasn't going to throw a rock again. Bananas might not be as hard as coconuts, but the fact that they came in bunches certainly compensated. So, he would just have to go the way of the monkey: he would climb.

he placed his hands high up and pulled himself, digging his shoes into the trunk. He slowly made progress, getting higher and higher.

He was about halfway up when two things happened: he began to get tired, and his fear of hights kicked in, and, looking down, he experienced vertigo. *"Oh, fuck..."*


----------



## thirteen (Jun 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



just wana say im not used to long english rp...ill do my best as i am doing this mainly to gain more rp skill and english 

legend: *action* _thinking_ °*talking*° |other|




Longstride Crowe:
*i slowly get up*_what happened...i'm not the boat anymore...oh well! it was so boring anyway! all the sound of all those people talking going BLA BLA...ahhh hurt my head!_ *i nod to myself and smile looking at that jungle*_ i wonder where that thing went...it didn't looked aggressive. i wonder what else live on here...wait where is everyone?why i garbed this spoon?_*i stare at it then realize he have something else in his pocket* _ahh a magnifying glass! finally something useful._*i smile with satisfaction* 

*i stopped to think for some time*

°*yeah...what now..forest or beach?*° |he actually talk to himself pretty often...he is the only one he understand after all| °*lets see...*° _i should toss the spoon,if it hit on the hollow side,ill go beach. if it hit on the other one,ill go in the forest._ |doing it in real life...i swear!|°.*..jungle*° *i take the spoon back*

*i go forward full of determination* °i don't know what i will do in there...but ill sure do something!° _i follow the foot step of the dog thing in the soft sand,my annoying shoes full of water,then enter in the jungle wishing for good luck to be with me!_


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 1, 2010)

Mona sits up and grabs her own spears as Nick fe;; asleep somewhere next to her and Skyler. She looks at towards the trees and imaging stuff as her eyes droped some, but keeps them open and looks up towards the sky, just wondering about stuff and what could happen on this island. Mona touches the black diamond that is around her neck and thought back why she bought it in the first place or was it a gift or handind down from generation. I doubt that Mona thought. Sighs deeply as she continues to watches the stars that glimmer like diamonds in the dark sky.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 1, 2010)

With the sun roasting her skin, she dragged herself towards the water. Putting her toes into the water, she gazed out towards the waves. And there, only a few meters out, another young girl lie lifeless in the water. Hurrying towards the body she half-dragged, half-pushed her onto the sand. 

"Shit, why now" she said to herself. "Now that the others are gone to find some food too"

She laid her ear over the girls mouth, trying to hear breathing. However, nothing came. 
She knew what she had to do. Slowly, she moved her lips towards the other girls mouth. "I cant belive I am doing this" she thought, knowing fully well this would be her first kiss. Breathing air into her lungs, then pushing her chest down.. repeat...

Suddenly the girl coughed up water, waking up...


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Oh, I so lol'd at that! 




*Kelsey*

Coughing up the salty, ocean water she opened eyes, choking as it burned her throat. The first thing she noticed was a girl... her lips on top of hers. She painted a shocked expression on her face and pushed the other girl away, sputtering nonsense.

"What do you think y-you're doing?!" She asked furiously in a low whisper, she regretted it as soon as her throat burned again. She clutched her throat and rubbed it, somewhat soothing it. Swallowing she said, "Why on earth did you," she pointed one of her pale fingers at the girl, then gestured back at herself, "k-kiss me?!" 

This was a shock.
A major shock.
She was actually alive?!


----------



## Eternity (Jun 1, 2010)

Shocked by the sudden livliness of the person in front of her, and the fact that she just said what she hoped she didnt notice, she just sat there, her face turning bright red as she said "Hi.." 

With no clue what to do, she just stared at the girl, hoping she would understand the situation.


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 1, 2010)

*Kelsey*

Looking at the girl's face turn bright red, she tapped her chin, finally getting it. Suddenly she felt ashamed and stupid. "Oooh, I get it... I was dying and you were doing CPR?" She spoke in a hushed whisper, as to her being shy. "S... sorry for snapping at you, I thought... you were... y'know..." She gestured to nothing in particular. 

She sat there, fumbling with the hem of her shirt, not knowing what to do. "My name is... Kelsey... and yours?" She looked at her, blinked once, twice, then lowered her head. _Making friends is not my forte..._


----------



## Kuno (Jun 1, 2010)

*Heather…*

At the outburst Heather’s head whipped around and she looked at the girl.  “I’m no way a medical person.  But, take my advice and stay off that damn knee as much as you can.”  She shrugged nonchalantly as if she didn’t care if her advice was heeded or not.  “Well…maybe this will extend our vacation time.  Plus we can get a hell of a tan.”  Heather laughed tossing her hair over her shoulders.  

“Though I could really go for a nice meal.  Fillet Mignon or a lobster smothered in garlic butter.”  Heather leaned forward and began to push some sand in a pile.  “This is going to take some getting use to.”  She mumbled before letting her fingers trace patterns in the sand.  Then Mai stood up and raced for the water.  “Now what is she up to?”  Heather scowled as she began to drag someone from the salty water of the ocean.  “Shit!”  Heather jumped to her feet looking for everyone else but alas she had been left there.  She raced to the pair.  “Um…anything I should do?”  She asked showing some real emotion for the first time.  "Oh.  Never mind she is fine."  Heather laughed then walked back to her spot.


*Kiya…*

“Damn that woman is a bitch…”  Kiya growled kicking some sand as she walked.  She glanced to the trees near her but wasn’t as interested in finding food as she had been earlier.  She heard Kinzey walk past her and into the jungle.  For a moment she continued to walk then thought better of it.  “Best not be alone…”  Kiya mumbled then went after the guy.

She could easily see his path as the plants were pushed aside and he had left a decent trail.  She continued in for a while beginning to fear the worst as she hadn’t seen anything of him for the moment.  “Kinzey?”  Kiya called softly then heard his voice above her.  “You okay?”  She asked looking up at him in the tree.  “Do you need help?”  She giggled slightly.  “You’re a hell of a monkey.”  Smiling up she waited to see if he needed her.


*Zeke…*

The surf pounded against the reef sounding like a roar in Zeke’s ears.  He rode the current floating on his back.  Didn’t know where he was going or where he would end up but he was going somewhere.  It took several moments before Zeke realized the crashing sound was the waves hitting something solid rather than just slapping against each other.  

“Holy shit!”  Zeke exclaimed spinning himself over.   He saw the dark outline of the reef then the island beyond.  “Thank you lord!”  He began to put the last of his effort into getting himself to the island.  He cut through the water easily enough moving around the reef until he found an opening that wouldn’t slice him into pieces.  Once he knew the water was shallow enough he stood and walked the last several feet to the shore and collapsed on his knees.  “Finally out of that damn…water…”  Zeke looked up at the jungle before him and spotted many plants that he recognized and some that he did not.  “Sun, sand, surf, and plants!  What else does a man want?”  He chuckled and shook his head.  “Well, besides a hot meal and a willing woman?”  Zeke laughed the dropped down and rolled onto his back.  “Safe.  I hope you are too sis.”


----------



## Eternity (Jun 1, 2010)

"Uhm, I-Im Mai Asua, nice to feel you" she said, but realizing at once what she just said, making her head spin. "I mean meet you!"

Even though she knew it was just CPR she, still couldnt shake of the feeling she felt when her lips touched another person's lips. "Ugh, I think ill just shut up now" she mumbled, caressing her wound.


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 1, 2010)

Glancing down again (NOT a good idea) Kinzey saw Kiya standing below him, asking him if he was okay. *"Oh sure"* he called down, semi-sarcasticly, *"I'm just deathly afraid of hights, but otherwise, yeah, I'm fine. Great view up here"*. He then comically puffed out his chest (very hard to do while clinging to a tree), and said, his voice full of false bravado *"But I am a man. And so I must provide sustinance for the women"*. He hoped she knew he was just joking around, and didn't actually think that way.

Continuing his accent, he slowly progressed to the top. Wraping his legs around the tree to get a good grip, he began pulling off bunches of bananas. *"Heads up!"* he called, dropping them down to Kiya. Once all the bananas had been picked, looked around, wondering *Now how do I get down without busting my ass?*


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 1, 2010)

Merose Tengoku said:


> "Uhm, I-Im Mai Asua, nice to feel you" she said, but realizing at once what she just said, making her head spin. "I mean meet you!"
> 
> Even though she knew it was just CPR she, still couldnt shake of the feeling she felt when her lips touched another person's lips. "Ugh, I think ill just shut up now" she mumbled, caressing her wound.



*Kelsey*

Her cheeks were now on fire. Did she just say 'Nice to feel you'? "Uhh... y-you, too, I guess." She looked away, unable to look at Mai straightly. "I mean the second part, of course! Not feel you... b-but I mean, I'm not saying... that you wouldn't be nice to feel..." 

She hunched her back and threw her head forward, "Not that I want to, either! I'm just trying to not make y-you feel bad or anything!" She waved her hands dramatically, "You don't have to shut up, you're doing a much better job at this then I am!"


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 1, 2010)

*Ethan*

_Crap, I feel wet... Where am I?_ Ethan asked himself as he slowly opened his eyes. He was floating in the water with a life ring around him. In front of him, an island. Everywhere else... Endless water. _Am I dreaming? How did this happen? Where's..._ No time to think. He slowly worked his way toward the shore. He threw the life ring far into the sand and laid himself down, sprawled out in the warm sand, taking off his shirt and trying to dry off.

"Okay... What happened?" Ethan asked out loud, closing his eyes, thinking back.

*The Accident*

_I remember....

An alarm blared out. I was at... A restaurant with my parents. We all jumped up from the table, spilling everything everywhere. I can't remember their faces... What did they look like? God...

We decided to all go grab our stuff. Or maybe it was just me. I ran to my room as the ship rocked a lot. I grabbed my bag, shoved my things away quickly. I ran back out... Onto the deck. Where the emergency boats were. As I walked out, we hit a big wave, it tossed me to the ground, where I slid along the wet deck and hit my head to the wall, knocking me out...

I don't know how much time had passed, but I was there on a little boat with my parents and a few strangers. I had my bag still. My parents looked over me, but I still can't remember their faces! Why? I remember them arguing with the others on the boat.

'There's only one life preserver. Ethan should have it.'

'What about us? What makes us any less than your precious boy?'

'He is young. He has a whole life ahead of him.'

'But we have kids! Without us, where will they be?'

They thought I was still out, but I could hear it all.

'Yeah, like your faggoty son will even have children!'

'Watch your mouth! That's my son!' Lightning struck and my dad punched the one who made the comment, causing him to fall out of the boat.

"D-Dad, no..." I tried to say, but nothing came out. 

Everything went to chaos, people beating on other people. My mom shoved the life preserver on me and kissed my forehead.

'We love you.' But I don't remember her face!

Then a large wave overtook us all._

*Now...*

_They... died. Everyone on our little emergency dinghy died. My parents, all of them. Because of me. They fought instead of negotiating and I ended up with the life ring. I am the reason children were orphaned..._

Ethan cried a bit. He must have dozed off for a bit because his clothes were feeling a bit dryer. He slipped on his shirt and got up then slung his messenger bag over his shoulder. Looking inside, there was nothing left, all washed away except for the replacement strap, shorter than the one on the bag. It was zipped up.

Ethan looked around the beach and something caught his eye. It looked like... A person. Ethan heard him talking.

?Sun, sand, surf, and plants! What else does a man want? Well, besides a hot meal and a willing woman? Safe. I hope you are too sis.? The man had said.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 2, 2010)

Seeing as the girl was just as clumsy as she was, she smiled for the first time since she got there. Looking out to the ocean, she could see the sun starting to decend over the horizon. "Hehe, thanks." she said, scraching her neck. "Uhm, I dont know if this is the right time to ask this but...can you help me start a fire a bit longer up on the beach? You  know..since the sun is going down and all"


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 2, 2010)

*Kelsey*

She smiled back at her, finally loving acceptance. "Sure, shall I go to look for the fire wood or... do you already have some?" She straightened out her back and stretched her arms apart widely, finally feeling relaxed. "If not, we can both go looking for some."

She got up, brushed off her jeans, and took ahold of her hand, bringing her to her feet, "Shall we?" She half giggled.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 2, 2010)

"Well, my foot is kinda very painful now, and I dont want permenant damage, you know , since I am a model after all" she replied, brushing the sand of her legs and fixing her bikini a bit.

"Can you support me? Not easy limping on this sand. And I can help light the fire, if thats ok... you know...my leg.." she cursed her leg, hoping it would heal soon enough.

She laid her hand over Kelsey's shoulders for support, blushing a bit.


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 2, 2010)

*Kelsey*

"Oh, why didn't you say you were injured any sooner?!" She whispered, getting nervous again. She gently laid Mai back onto the ground. "You rest, I... I'll go get the wood." She swallowed her anxiety back down, sweating a bit. She walked off and looked briskly over her shoulder then began a steady jogging pace. _What's wrong with me? Why am I so.. nervous?_

She stopped jogging and crouched down, catching her breath. _Whatever, I'll just go find wood for now..._


----------



## Eternity (Jun 2, 2010)

While sitting in the sand, waiting for Kelsey, she desided to space out and think about what was happening. "Always a good idea" she said to herself, smiling, before laying down and closing her eyes.

_Mai's thoughts:_

What is going on? Did I kiss her, and like it? Ugh...better not think too much about it..
Now, what is there to do on this stupid island anyway? Work out for sure...food...bathing...
Maybe I should talk to her about it? No! Or?


While laying there, Kelsey comes back with tree braches.


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 2, 2010)

*Kelsey*

She came back while carrying three tree branches. She laid them on the ground and sat down near Mai, sighing. She brushed some hair from her face, trying to look as nonchalant as possible. "Is there... anything you wanna talk about?" She noticed Mai's red cheeks, probably from the sun, she guessed. "I mean.. you look confused, that's all."

_I hope I haven't treaded in territorial ground, what if she gets mad? But she isn't the type to get mad..._


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 2, 2010)

Hunter looks around at the rocks around her, she gives a small sigh, “What the hell have you gotten yourself into now?” she says to herself, cringing in pain as she tries to lift herself up.  She takes a breath, able to sit herself up, but not without much pain.   “Where am I, where am I, where am I?” Hunter says, squinting up at the sky above.  “What if there’s no survivors?  Dammit…  It’s probably my fault…Whenever something at the slightest goes wrong the crew ALWAYS blames me.” she says looking around, standing up slowly, Hunter staggers, looking out into the reef, beautiful fish flutter through the colorful coral.

She notices faint voices in the distance, “I’m not alone!” she says excitedly to herself, then slides off the rocks she was standing on.  She falls into the water, then tears well up in her eyes as she lands roughly in the water, “Oh…F-…” she mumbles, shaking in pain as she pulled herself through the rocky area and onto a softer patch of sand.  She glances up and sees a feminine figure in the distance, she pushes herself up onto her knees then gets herself onto her feet.  She shivers slightly then, “It feels like I’m being watched…” she mumbles to herself as she glances into the jungle.  

Hunter jogs herself towards the redhead, “Hey, I’m glad there’s more survivors.  Are you alright?” she says as Heather glances at her.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 2, 2010)

"N-no no, nothing I wanna talk to...I mean I wanna talk to you, just not about...." she replied, unsure what to say. She took the t-shirt Kinzey gave him over her head again, cursing herself. After an awkward silence, she spoke again "Do you think im cute?".


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 2, 2010)

*Kelsey*

"Do I think you're c... cute?" She swallowed a lump forming in her throat. "I guess, you're kinda cute, yeah..." She scratched the back of her head, unsure of how to say her next comment. 'Do... you think I'm cute?' Was what she wanted to say, but she had no idea of how to put it. "How about me? Let's be fair, I wanna hear your opinion anyway..."

(Such short replies!  I'm ashamed of myself!)


----------



## Eternity (Jun 2, 2010)

Not actually expecting a reply, the first thing she uttered was "Eep!" 
"What am I doing? Should I do this?" she thought to herself.

"Y-you are cute too..." she managed to say, but the "too" was bearly noticable.

Looking into her eyes, she tried not to think to much into the situation, but noticed that she expected something to happen. "Maybe a kiss?" she thought, but was surprised she even thought it, and turned away.


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 2, 2010)

*Kelsey*

"Why turn away, cutie-pie?" Noticing what she said, she suddenly clamped her mouth shut and covered it with her hand. Her whole face was burning up from the redness consuming it. "Forget I said that!" She screamed loudly, suddenly regretting saying that as well. _Oh man... what do I do? What do I do?_

"Let's just get this fire ready, okay?"


----------



## Eternity (Jun 2, 2010)

"Yea, lets..." she replied, blushing just as much as the other girl.

"Uhm, how?" she asked, looking puzzled, "we dont have any matches..."


(I know its short, im tired)


----------



## Kuno (Jun 2, 2010)

*Kiya…*

Even in such a difficult predicament Kiya had to laugh at Kinzey’s antics.  “Why thank you sir!  You seem more than capable to care of so many women.  One would think you are use to caring for a harem.”  Kiya laughed stepping into position to catch the bunches of bananas as he dropped them.  “Oof!”  She gasped catching the first bunch.  “You know…”  Kiya began setting the bunch to the side and catching another.  “They aren’t this heavy in the store.  I think I have a new respect for farmers.”  She chuckled again before looking up at him.

“Aren’t you coming down?”  Kiya looked around then noticed how high up he was.  “Hey!  Do you see anything interesting up there?  Anything note worthy?”  She didn’t notice he might be a bit nervous.  


*Zeke…*

“Well…”  Zeke stretched out putting his hands behind his head and looked up at the sky for a bit before stretching and raising to a sitting position.  ‘I suppose I should do more than just lay here.  Who knows how long I will be here.’ he thought to himself before looking around.  That was when he saw the teenager.  Giving a grin he nodded toward him.  “Well you’re not quite what I was talking about.”  Zeke looked up at the boy who stumbled toward him.  “And, no you won’t do.  But, at least you’re someone to talk to.  You okay kid?” the blonde asked getting to his feet and looking him over.  “Not too hurt?  You with anyone else?”  Zeke asked the questions concerned for the boy though his eyes did dart around glancing from the boy to the jungle still being slightly cautious.  


*Heather…*

A laugh escaped Heather as she listened to the two girls.  “Even on a deserted island.  Though you would think they would at least wait a bit.”  Heather chuckled again then sighed.  “Damn all alone again.”  She shrugged watching the two take off down the beach.

Shortly afterward she heard someone talking to her.  Looking up, Heather took in the appearance of the woman.  “Yeah I’m fine.” she shrugged digging her toes into the sand a little further.  “Just a little tired is all.  Aren’t you one of the crew?”  Heather asked glancing at her again then back out to the ocean.  “Oh.  That water is fresh.”  She pointed to the little stream making it’s way out of the jungle behind her.


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 2, 2010)

*"Ha ha! All in a days work milady!"* he responded. “Hey! Do you see anything interesting up there? Anything note worthy?” Kiya asked him. *"You mean other than my death?"* Kinzey muttered to himself. Looking around, he saw that, on the beach, some ways away from their camp, there were two figures. One seemed somewhat  shorter than the other. *"Actually, I see two people on the beach"*. Drawing in a large breath of air, he yelled as loud as he could *"HEEEEEEEY!!! YOOOOU TWOOOOO!! FOOOOOD!!! SURVIVORS!!! THAT WAAAAAY!!"* He then leaned far, pointing twards camp.

Suddenly he heard a _crack!_ The top of the banana tree couldn't support his weight. He began careening, lost his balance, and, in a desperate attempt to salvage the situation, launched himself at another tree.

This one was bulkier, and had protruding branches. If he oriented his feet _just _ right, he'd be able to plant his feet on a branch and wrap his arms around the trunk.


----------



## Aro Volturi (Jun 2, 2010)

_"What the hell is going on?"_ Bella kept saying in her head. Out of all the things to happened, it had to be getting stuck on an island. Plus she was wearing a red silk dress from a party on the cruise with a red broken hill with a few hairpins she threw away."Damn!" she snapped and tossed her shoe into the ocean, she ran along the beach screaming hoping to find any survivers "Hello!!!!" Is anyone here!!! HELLOOOO!!!" but no one responded.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 2, 2010)

Mona shakes out of her thoughts as she thinks to herself I am going to go to sleep if I keep sitting here awake. She gets up and stretches as she walks into the cave tripping over some one or something and falls to the ground her skirt goes upward revealing her black lacy underwear, that matches her bra that she is wearing. Mona is thinking dam it and gets ups it was dark enough and Nick or Skyler is still asleep. She gets up, pulling down her skirt. Finding out the cave had freash water running and takes a few sips after finding where it is and stumbles over rocks and also wonder there is a red sticky substance running down her body some where, but could not tell in the darkness.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 2, 2010)

*Ethan*

Thank God, someone else was alive, and they aren't crazy. "Yeah, I'm fine." Ethan said, sighing a bit. Except for some blurred memories, he was more or less fine. "But unfortunately, I _am_ alone. I rode on the ship alone... Do you know where we are?" He lied about the second part with a shaky voice. Ethan was in denial. This island, it can't be real. This is all just a dream. He didn't, or rather couldn't, accept that his parents were gone. So he made the lie that he rode the cruise alone.

"So it's just... you?" Ethan bit his lip in frustration. "This is too much." He shook his head. "You're in charge. I'm too young for this stuff... I'm Ethan." He quickly changed the subject to introductions, holding out a hand.

_Maybe if I don't think about them, the painful memories will just fade away...._ He thought.


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 3, 2010)

Merose Tengoku said:


> "Yea, lets..." she replied, blushing just as much as the other girl.
> 
> "Uhm, how?" she asked, looking puzzled, "we dont have any matches..."
> 
> ...



*Kelsey*

"I don't know..." She trailed off, lost in thought. _If we don't have in any matches, then we will surely die out here, fire can give us heat, and we need heat to survive or we'll freeze..._

She had no ideas in mind as to how to light the fire. "We need to find more survivors," She said, standing up again, finally getting serious.

She suddenly heard someone screaming 'Hello, is anyone here! Hello!' and ran as fast as she could towards the sound. "Hello!" She screamed out, "I'm here, can you hear me?!"


----------



## Candy (Jun 3, 2010)

Alisdragon said:


> Mona shakes out of her thoughts as she thinks to herself I am going to go to sleep if I keep sitting here awake. She gets up and stretches as she walks into the cave tripping over some one or something and falls to the ground her skirt goes upward revealing her black lacy underwear, that matches her bra that she is wearing. Mona is thinking dam it and gets ups it was dark enough and Nick or Skyler is still asleep. She gets up, pulling down her skirt. Finding out the cave had freash water running and takes a few sips after finding where it is and stumbles over rocks and also wonder there is a red sticky substance running down her body some where, but could not tell in the darkness.



Nick was a very solid sleeper, but him getting stranded must have put him on edge. In fact, he was so much on edge that he could be awoken by even the slightest sound. And he was, by mona. He heard the crackle of rocks inside the cave and opened both eyes very suddenly. 

When he awoke, he felt his dream suddenly get cut off. He didn't mind though, it was a dream about the storm, and that was something he did not want to experience again. 

He got up and walked into the darkness of the cave. A couple of times he stumbled, but he never tripped. After all, doctors need to have good motor skills and balance. "Mona!? are you in here?!" yelled nick into the darkness. The sound reverberated across the cave walls and came back to him in the form of an echo.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 3, 2010)

Mona hears somebody call her name and covers her hears from how load it bounce of the cave's wall."Nick!" Mona shouts back and thought he was sleeping. Mona picks up a random rock and puts it where the pocket knife was. She walks back to the entrance hoping she did not trip and the same thing happen before and still did not notice she is still bleeding some from the place. She puts a hand on the cave wall and stumbles a bit towards Nick, where he was in the cave. is thinking why did he came after me, only a few people care and trail off in her own thoughts.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 3, 2010)

Skyler rolled awake "Whats going on where is everyone." He only saw the black gave then heard "_nick_" come from the darkness. "Uhh no its just Skyler, why are you in the cave in the dark?" and he flashed his waterproof flashlight. He saw Mona with her hand on the wall walking forward and nick on the opposite wall walking. "there you go, And the lord said let there be light and there was and it was good. But SKyler giveth and Skyler taketh away. And he click the flash light off.

 Just kidding, but hurry I don't know how much battery it has left. Then he clicked it on. He looked around hmm it kind of looks like cool in the dark. He didn't even notice that mona was hurt. After he could see they would be fine he said. "Alright I have to restroom be right back, then he grabbed his big pointed stick and flashlight. Then strolled off into the jungle to take care of business.


----------



## Candy (Jun 3, 2010)

Skyler suddenly woke up and turned on his flash light, nick jolted for a second then regained his composure "Thanks skyler" said nick .Thanks to the light from skylers flashlight nick was able to see mona limping towards him. Nicks face turned to one of surprise as he saw mona, he saw blood. "Mona? are you ok?" Said nick in an unsure voice.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 3, 2010)

"Yeah, I am fine, just need to patch myself up again." Mona starts blushing from embrassement when she fell before, "Thanks for the light,before." she could not say it fast enough as Skyler walk off into the Jungle. Mona starts looking for her shirt to rip it again to stop the bleeding, thought it would be useless to search in the darkness for it.


----------



## Candy (Jun 3, 2010)

At the moment, mona did not have a shirt on, and being the family man that nick is, he picked up a shirt that was right next his feet (A shirt that nick saw when the light was turned on), it was a shirt nick assumed was hers. "First off you can put this on, nice bra by the way" then as he stretched out his hand with the shirt in it he saw the wound above her elbow. "Whoa how deep is that?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 3, 2010)

"Thanks," Mona takes the shirt from Nick. Looking at the wound herself and replies, "it could be a scratch. I do not know, I am not a doctor." She puts her shirt back on as it was rip to protect her hands. "Do you know anything about wounds or any medical techniques?" Is thinking why did i have to go into the cave. Mona puts her hand against the wound to stop some of the bleeding, is thinking to rip her shirt again or start rips a piece of her skirt and sighs is wonder if Nick would rip part of his clothing.


----------



## Candy (Jun 3, 2010)

Mona started to rip her shirt "Whoa hold up, let me, I'm a doctor. And you need as much warmth and what-not as possible. I have a feeling that we are going to be on this island awhile." Nick quickly ripped a piece of his shirt sleeve off put it around the top of monas elbow and tied off the piece of clothing. "When we get to the beach tomorrow, or today for that matter, we can clean that out with same water or something"


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 3, 2010)

"That sounds good for my cut and bad news that we are stuck here for awhile. We need to find more things to survive with. You are still against of making a fire intill we search the beach. If you do not mind i would like to get some sleep before we head there. I thankyou again for healing me." Mona yawns as she sits down waiting what Nick is going to do and could not leave yet intill Skyler gets back.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 3, 2010)

Skyler returned from his restroom break. "yawwwwwn!, I am going back to bed. He flashed his light on them. Everything is alright, I didn't walk in on some love connection did I? Ok well how about you to go snuggle up and I will keep watch. He hated himself for saying that, but he decided it would be better for him to not sleep, than have those two made at him, for not taking his turn.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 3, 2010)

*Kiya…*

“Really?”  Kiya began then Kinzey began to yell toward the two he spotted on the beach.  “Who are they?” she spoke in a rush not even thinking that Kinzey probably wouldn’t know who they where.  She only said things out of habit and reaction.  Moving from side to side Kiya tried to peer through the vegetation to see what he had seen but to no avail.  

Just as she thought she might have seen something she heard a loud crack from above her.  Kiya’s eyes shot upward at the noise in time to see the Kinzey and part of the banana tree begin to fall.  “Kinzey!”  She yelled diving out the way of the falling objects that crashed to the ground.  “Oh god please be okay…”  Kiya mumbled squeezing her eyes shut then rolling over she looked to see if Kinzey hit the ground with the tree.


*Zeke…*

Giving a lazy smile Zeke nodded.  “Of course kid.  I mean Ethan.  I’m Zeke.  It’s a pleasure to meet you though I can say I wish it was under better circumstances.”  he stuck out his hand and gave Ethan’s a firm shake.  Zeke could read the boy and he knew that he wasn’t saying everything.  He knew the kid hadn’t come alone because he saw them at dinner once on the ship, he also knew the cruise lines wouldn’t allow a kid to go alone.  But, he didn’t say word and figured Ethan would deal with things his own way and in his own time.  Until then he would just make sure at least the two of the survived.

“First thing first.  As long as you are okay we need to find us some water.  I don’t know about you but I am really fucking thirsty.”  he laughed and turned starting to walk though he paused until Ethan was next to him.  “For the time being let’s make sure we don’t go out of each others sights.”  Zeke looked toward the jungle and frowned.  “We don’t who or what else is on this island…”

Then he heard someone yelling from the thick flora.  “But, I think we are about to find out!  Look!”  He pointed to where Kinzey had been only a moment before, just as the crack was heard.  “Holy shit!  Come on kid!”  Zeke tore toward the jungle then he heard a voice that he thought he knew.  “Oh please let it be…”  Zeke pleaded in a murmur rushing toward the guy.


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 3, 2010)

_Slam! _ Kinzey's feet hit the branch, but he had miscalculated; he hadn't launched himself far enough, and his fingers just grazed the trunk. That wasn't it; he was high up, and the branch wasn't as big and sturdy as the lower ones. It broke under his weight.

He fell, more branches hit him in the face, shoulders, chest, and, proving god (or at least gravity) had a sense of humor, balls. Thankfully the branches, painful though they may be, slowed his fall, so he didn't break anything.

As he lay on the ground, winded, he smiled up at Kiya and said, as loud as he could *"On the bright side, I got some firewood"*, indicating the broken branch.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 4, 2010)

*Ethan*

Ethan followed Zeke into the jungle to the source of the sound and saw a blonde standing over a guy who had fallen out of a tree to the ground and was now holding a branch. Ethan gasped. More people were alive. "Thank God. There's more people." He said with a smile. He then looked from the person on the ground to the blonde.

He gasped as he saw her and quickly looked away. "It's nice to meet you both. I'm Ethan." He introduced himself. Ethan closed his eyes for a moment. _Something about her... She reminds me of someone. And it hurts to look at her, like it brings back memories. Those eyes, that hair, her face... She reminds me of..._ He thought for a moment.

"Hey Zeke, I think I uh- Left something back there when we were running. I'm gonna go check really quick." Ethan lied and turned back the way they came, walking back slowly. His eyes started to well up with tears. As he reached the sand once again, he fell to his knees.

"Mom... She looks just like Mom." He said, tears falling slowly. He sat there for a minute after they dried up. "But she's not Mom, so what difference does it make?" Ethan asked himself, standing up. "I can't cry over this now. I have to worry about myself." He reminded himself, putting memories of his mom back into his mind, trying to leave them behind for awhile.


----------



## Aro Volturi (Jun 4, 2010)

Suddenly she heard someone scream "Hello!! I'm here can you hear me!" Bella's ran as fast as she can towards the voice "HELLO I CAN HEAR YOU!!! she screamed running towards a women.


----------



## Candy (Jun 4, 2010)

paintballlover12 said:


> Skyler returned from his restroom break. "yawwwwwn!, I am going back to bed. He flashed his light on them. Everything is alright, I didn't walk in on some love connection did I? Ok well how about you to go snuggle up and I will keep watch. He hated himself for saying that, but he decided it would be better for him to not sleep, than have those two made at him, for not taking his turn.



Nick slowly walked back to the place were he was sleeping before. "Im married, so no snuggling for me." But then nick suddenly thought _Am I still married? Did my family die in the storm?_. "My family was with me on the boat, they're here on the island, I *know* they are." Said nick as he laid back down into his spot preparing to sleep.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 4, 2010)

"I am not snuggling up with a marry man or getting invole with one, but the only things we could be are only friends.If you want to. I do not have many friends nor a guy in my life at the moment." Mona lays down in a comfort postion and close her eyes to sleep. As she sleeps her dreams come back to her and wonder why she survive anyway.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 4, 2010)

Si-Shen watches as they lay down. "Yawn!" _This is going to suck uh why can't the sun come up faster. _ he thought. He grabbed a banana and started running all the scenarios in his head. _We walk up tomorrow and find other people start a small civilization. Then we are rescued, or we start a new society. Nick will be my butler and Mona my maid. Wow who knew I would become king and have pet tigers. Oh crap the castle that my minions built is falling._ Thud. he hit the ground and realized he had fallen asleep. He looked up and saw that the sun was rising. That is cool, hmm..... I guess I will wake them up in an hour or so. Then at there thinking about what they were going to find on the island.


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 4, 2010)

Aro Volturi said:


> Suddenly she heard someone scream "Hello!! I'm here can you hear me!" Bella's ran as fast as she can towards the voice "HELLO I CAN HEAR YOU!!! she screamed running towards a women.



*Kelsey*

She suddenly doubled over and tripped, scraping her knees badly. She rubbed them tentatively. "I'm over here! I tripped, come to the sound of my voice!" She tried to get up but as soon as she pressed one of knees to the ground, she crumpled down again.


----------



## Aro Volturi (Jun 5, 2010)

"Are you alright!?" Bella said to the women helping her to her feet. "I can't believe that someone else survived. Im Isabella but you can call me Bella. Whats your name?" she took the girl to over to the beach to let her rest.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 5, 2010)

Skyler looked and saw it was bright out. All right time to gather the troops. he mumbled. He walked over to Mona and shook her a little. "Hey wake up." he whispered. Then he shook her a little more until he saw her eyes were open. "Good morning Dark Princess of the Underworld." he said in a joking manner. Then he put his finger over his mouth to show her not to make a sound. Then helped her up, he then whispered "Watch this." He slowly walked over to where nick was sleeping. Then he screamed at the top of his lungs. "HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! A TIGER!!!!!!!" Being a very loud person he knew that he would wake him no problem.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 5, 2010)

Mona rubs her eyes to get the dust out of them as Skyler pulls his prank on Nick. She smiles some "Atleast you will bring some humor into this sirous situation. Tell me that you are my dark prince that wears a sku;; bones around your neck." Mona was half joking as well to keep that way for a little bit before going back to a seorious mood. She is blushing or it was her tan, it raely felt like that. Mona looks around seeing it is bright and waiting for Nick's reaction, she walks over to walks over to the rest of the fruit that remains. She finds the sharp rock next to the coconuts and smash one open for the juice and meat inside. "Does anyone wants breakfast?" Mona looks at the two remaining coconuts left and saves them for Nick and Skyler if they choose to eat the coconuts.

She looks at her wound on her arm and is wondering how bad it is the bandage. Is thinking how long it will be till we get out of here amd there has to be more survives that we do not know about. I only lost personiaze items that can be replace but some other have lost people. I wish i said i was sorry to my mom, but my uncle is probly freaking out and is in a few arguements. Right now thar is not my cercern, seeing what i got in front of me in the present right now is more inportant. Where did I get that from I need to go back to my gothic esys of thinking. She looks over to where Nick and Skyler are.


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 5, 2010)

Aro Volturi said:


> "Are you alright!?" Bella said to the women helping her to her feet. "I can't believe that someone else survived. Im Isabella but you can call me Bella. Whats your name?" she took the girl to over to the beach to let her rest.



*Kelsey*

"Yea, I'll be fine," She said, leaning on her for support. "My name is Kelsey." She looked down at her legs, they were badly scraped. "I'd rather sit down, let's sit and chat. We can learn some things about each other." She sat gently down on the sandy ground, sighing deeply.


----------



## Candy (Jun 5, 2010)

Nick suddenly heard a scream which awoke him from his slumber. *"H**AHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! A TIGER!!!!!!!*" Nick shot strait up and gripped his spear, then he saw skyler smiling. "Nice" said nick sarcastically. Nick then leaned up against the cave wall for support and got back on his feet, he then looked around at the dense jungle, hoping that it could have been just a bit less dense then it was when he first saw it.

But alas, it did not change. In fact, in nicks mind, it was denser then ever. Mona had gotten up and offered them breakfast. "I would love some" said nick with a smile on his face "We'll need the energy for out trek to the beach". While he was wlaking towards mona, he realized what kind of shape his clothes were in. The were damp and moist, and would probably give him hypothermia. Nick, knowing this and being a doctor, took off his shirt and threw it against the out side cave wall to dry.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 5, 2010)

Laughed when he saw his reaction. Ok ya I would love some food. We still have some Bananas help yourself. He walked over and eat it. "So when do you guys think we should head out? I think after breakfast, oh wait don't you have to check her cut or something?

He then turned looking at the jungle. _This sucks,_ he thought_ I am suck on a damn island and I hate sand. But of course it is everywhere I mean. It gets everywhere, bothers your skin. It is driving me insane, I need a shower. But Hell what can I do hopefully we will be saved in a few days then I will be off this horrible island._


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 5, 2010)

"Nick still need to do that before we head out after breakfast. It is just a cut, it does not seem like i am dieing or my arm is going to fall off." Mona thinks to herself i should have not kid about that. She eats another bite of the coconut in her hands. I am still wondering what we are ging to find and how big of a place this is. "You two can eat the last of the coconuts if you want. What type of animals do you think lives on this island?" She looks at the dense jungle ahead of her as she start eating the rest of her coconut. Noticing Nick took off his shirt and looks at the cave ceiling and rubs a hand through her hair smoothing it back and repinning it with the bobby pins.

Is thinking as she puts down the coconut shell about what this island contains and what part of the world they are in. Mona looks down at her clothes and fixes them in the right postion, making sure everything is cover. She starts thinking about her child hood and snaps out of it as she starts playing with the empty coconut shell.


----------



## Aro Volturi (Jun 6, 2010)

"Lets get you fix up first." how the hell was she going to do that when she had no type use medican or anything plus she wasn't a docter so she was fucked but she did what she could. She picked up a sea shell and dipped it into the water "I don't know if this will hurt or not." she said pouring the water on her . Then she rip some small parts of her dress and slowly rubbed it and tied it to her bruised spots "Sorry I cant do more."


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 6, 2010)

*Kelsey*

She winced in pain, but allowed her to go on. _Deal with the pain..._ She thought critically, holding back the screams wanting to be let out. "Y-you're doing a wonderful job, it hurts a lot, but not as much as it did before." She smiled at her held her leg in place for a couple seconds before laying down.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 6, 2010)

*Kiya/Zeke?*

A giggle escaped the girl as she bent of Kinzey to make sure he was okay.  ?At least you did that.  Now we have food and firewood.  Now we just need something to light it?? Kiya smiled down at him then began to stand.

?I?ll be damned??  Zeke mumbled taking in the sight before him.  ?Like an angel??  He was so wrapped up in seeing Kiya he didn?t even notice Ethan take off.  

A scowl traced across Kiya?s features before she looked up, hoping it wasn?t something in her imagination.  ?Zeke??  she asked frozen in place.

?Las time I checked.?  A lazy smile spread across his face and Kiya bolted.

?ZEKE!?  She yelled racing forward and leapt into his open arms.  ?Your safe!?  Tears streamed down her face as she held onto him.  ?I?m so glad.  I thought I lost you??  a sob tore from her and he cleared his throat though his own tear rolled down his cheek.

?I figured you had more faith in me then that.  Do you really think I would abandon you that easily??  his voice was thick as he held her close then chuckled.  Zeke pulled Kiya away from a small bit to check her over and make sure she was okay then raised an eyebrow.  ?I always told you those nightgowns would embarrass you one day.?

?Oh Zeke!?  She said wiping the tears away.

?Who?s your friend??  Zeke nodded toward Kinzey.

?Oh!  I almost forgot!?  Kiya turned around and smiled widely.  ?Kinzey!  This is my brother Zeke!  He survived!?  

?It?s a pleasure to meet you.?  Zeke grinned putting out his hand to shake Kinzey?s.  ?Thanks for taking care of my sister for me.?  It was then that his armed dropped away.  ?Shit!  Where did he go??

?Who??  Kiya asked looking around and seeing nothing.  ?Weren?t you alone??

?No?.?  Zeke turned and tried to look for the boy.  ?Ethan?  Ethan!?  he began to yell.  ?I?ll be right back??  With that he went after the kid.  For the time being he didn?t feel it was safe to separate.


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 6, 2010)

Kinzey shook Zeke's hand, almost fully recovered. *"No problem. Though in all honesty I wouldn't say I've done much"*. As he sped off, calling for Ethan, Kinzey scratched his head, thinking. *"Oh!"* Kinzey exclaimed, *"That's right! There'd been two figures on the beach"*.

Turning to Kiya, he asked *"Should we help him? I mean, with all this food We'll probably be too slow to do any good. Let's just get back to camp. I'd pointed the direction out to him, so I'm sure he'll remember"*.

As Kinzey waited for her reply, he studied the forest a bit. The distant call of birds, the gentle, cooling breeze, the lazy sway of the leaves. It was very harmonious. He was a bit suprised that he hadn't noticed, but realized it was because this was the first time nothing was really going on. *"You know, I know we're in a dangerous situation and are fighting for our lives, but this place is really beautiful"*.


----------



## Chaos (Jun 7, 2010)

Enter Fuijoka's second char which I forgot the name of :

You slowly wobble around on the piece of driftwood you managed to snag after the destruction of the ship. Being the only one who was actually awake for the whole journey (which includes being so damn cold your toes are freezing of and so damn hungry you'd eat a tree whole) you slowly see the island come into view. Your heart races at the sight. All you want is to get out of the damn water and find some food. Sadly you have no items at all with you, since you were dressing when you heard people screaming about a tsunami. You didn't have time to snag anything with you. The beach comes into clear view as you breathe a sigh of relief.


----------



## Chaos (Jun 7, 2010)

*Storm, The Beach*

Skye struck Storm as a strange kid. From the moment he had woken up, he had been spitting out words quickly, but not randomly. Most of the stuff he said was actually quite well thought-out. He carefully listened to the introductions. He slightly smiled at the remark about talking a lot. At least the kid knew himself.

"Before we set camp, I'd suggest we look around a bit for other survivors..." Storm heard himself saying. It made sense when he thought about it, though. There was quite a big chance that others had drifted to this island, and those people might be in trouble. The scream he had heard earlier still rang in his mind. If he were to find a body somewhere on the beach he would never forgive himself. "And I can indeed find myself in the idea of not going into the jungle until we really need to"

"And we could just survive. I hope for soon rescue, but I've had my harsh times and know how to get trough shit like this" Storm didn't mention that he was quite down himself, especially about losing his new life goal. "Shall we go for a small researching stroll then?"


----------



## Aro Volturi (Jun 8, 2010)

"Do you know if anyone else is alive?" Bella asked sitting next to her. "I know there must be others around here." Bella started to wrap her hair into a ponytail simply out of boredom. "So what were you doing on the cruise?"


----------



## Candy (Jun 8, 2010)

Demon of the Mist said:


> Laughed when he saw his reaction. Ok ya I would love some food. We still have some Bananas help yourself. He walked over and eat it. "So when do you guys think we should head out? I think after breakfast, oh wait don't you have to check her cut or something?
> 
> He then turned looking at the jungle. _This sucks,_ he thought_ I am suck on a damn island and I hate sand. But of course it is everywhere I mean. It gets everywhere, bothers your skin. It is driving me insane, I need a shower. But Hell what can I do hopefully we will be saved in a few days then I will be off this horrible island._





Alisdragon said:


> "Nick still need to do that before we head out after breakfast. It is just a cut, it does not seem like i am dieing or my arm is going to fall off." Mona thinks to herself i should have not kid about that. She eats another bite of the coconut in her hands. I am still wondering what we are ging to find and how big of a place this is. "You two can eat the last of the coconuts if you want. What type of animals do you think lives on this island?" She looks at the dense jungle ahead of her as she start eating the rest of her coconut. Noticing Nick took off his shirt and looks at the cave ceiling and rubs a hand through her hair smoothing it back and repinning it with the bobby pins.
> 
> Is thinking as she puts down the coconut shell about what this island contains and what part of the world they are in. Mona looks down at her clothes and fixes them in the right postion, making sure everything is cover. She starts thinking about her child hood and snaps out of it as she starts playing with the empty coconut shell.



Nick leaned against the wall, thinking. Some general things, but mostly just putting it in perspective. On this island in the middle of nowhere without my family, but with 3 strangers, wonderful... nick thought to himself. "*So when do you guys think we should head out? I think after breakfast, oh wait don't you have to check her cut or something?"* said skyler interrupting nicks train of thought.

Nick did a face palm and spread his fingers out, he then pulled his hand down until his fingers hit his chin. From there he started to stroke his small beard, he hadnt shaved in a awhile. Before he responded to skylers comment he had a quick thought about his family, they are probably helpless on the beach... thought nick.

"I think we should eat while walking, that way we can get to the beach faster. I have people to help..." Then nick looked at mona "She will be fine, I cleaned the wound and it should be fine. It wasn't to deep, so it should heal up very soon." Nick picked up his spear and started to walk to the jungle "Lets move out"


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 8, 2010)

"Fine let's go then, if everybody is ready." Somebody needs a cup of coffee, or Nick is not a morning person Mona thinks to herself as she gets up and grabs her spear. She thinks to herself everybody needs a shot off somethin afte we are saved. Taking of her shirt and putting the two coconuts in it and walks to the Jungle. Looking at the trees of tropical plants that had spiny leaves to them and the only posionious plants that reminds her as she thinks are posion ivy or mushrooms. She follows Nick as she looks behine her to see if Skyler is there as well. Mona looks around her the place seems peacefull to her in a way. Is wonder why Nick is in a hurry anyway.

She continue thinking how weird to spent time on a desert island weird strangers. Mona grabs the black diamond with the coconuts tie to her shoulder with out the cut above her arm. Is wonder what lies ahead something awful or something that is good, but nothing great. She sighs and continues walking towards the beach. Her smile fades as she remembers looking at all the dead bodies and the morge and some of the bodies did not had a full body, there were some there had body parts missing. Mona wonder why she thinks of that is thinking her mind could be mess up from the storm and could be she could have not ended up there but a watery grave to the bottom of the ocean.


----------

